# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  8th KOI's Festival Keeping Contest - HQ TOSAI KONISHI SHUSUI

## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Menyambut 8th Koi's Festival yg diadakan pada bulan April 2014, Seiryuu  sebagai salah 1 sponsor utama acara ini akan bekerjasama dengan KOI's  untuk mengadakan acara Keeping Contest. Jenis yg akan dilombakan adalah  Tosai Shusui kelahiran 2013 dengan bloodline Lisa-Lisa dari Konishi Koi  Farm. Tosai2 ini kami datangkan pada akhir bulan November 2013 dengan  size rata2 di 12-15cm. Dari 360 ekor tosai shusui yg kami datangkan,  setelah 2 minggu karantina, kami langsung pisahkan 50 ekor terbaik untuk  dibesarkan pada kolam pembesaran kami untuk diseleksi lebih lanjut  untuk KC ini. Dalam waktu kurang lebih 1 bulan, saat ini ikan rata2  berukuran 20cm dan kami seleksi 35 ekor lagi untuk acara ini. 

Foto Indukan /  Oyagoi: Lisa-Lisa (85cm):



 Ikan2  peserta KC akan dijual melalui lelang. Lelang pun akan dibagi 2:   Sebagian besar akan dilelang secara online melalui thread ini dan akan  juga ada 5-10 ekor yg akan dilelang secara langsung / LIVE pada acara  8th Koi's Festival pada bulan April nanti. Ikan2 yg akan di lelang  secara LIVE akan kembali masuk kolam pembesaran untuk lanjut dibesarkan  sampai 8th KOI's festival dengan harga awal lelang yg otomatis lebih  tinggi. 

Inilah penampakan sebagian besar Shusui2 yg akan di KC:*


 * 


Melalui acara ini, kami juga ingin lebih lagi mempromosikan Konishi  Shusui (Konisui) di Indonesia yg mungkin selama ini belum se-populer  shusui dari beberapa farm lainnya. Shusui Konishi terkenal mempunyai  bakat jumbo melebihi 80cm dan bentuk badan seperti Gosanke yg jarang  ditemukan pada jenis Shusui pada umum nya. Shusui Konishi juga terkenal  mempunyai "sentimental value" atau nilai tersendiri karena pattern atau  karakter yg biasa tidak ditemukan pada shusui dari farm lainnya sehingga  menimbulkan beberapa variasi jenis baru yg antik seperti Kosui dan Kawari Shusui  yg pada saat ini sayangnya masi belum mempunyai nilai apresiasi pada  standard/kriteria penilaian untuk koi show di Indonesia tetapi umum nya  mempunyai apresiasi tersendiri pada koi show di Jepang dan harganya pun  bisa sangat tinggi.   

Foto2 Shusui2 Konishi ber bloodline Lisa-Lisa yg  beprestasi di Jepang dan beberapa variasi lainnya:   * 

*Best In Variety Shusui 38th-39th All Japan Koi Show 2007-2008 (Konishi Shusui 85cm)



Best In Variety Shusui 40th-41st All Japan Koi Show 2009-2010 (Konishi Shusui 85cm)*



*Kosui





Kawari Shusui*




*
  Hadiah Utama untuk Juara 1:  Show-Quality Nisai Shusui 48cm - Female  (Syarat dan Ketentuan berlaku: Bila hasil penjualan melebihi angka  tertentu yg akan kami tetapkan)  



Hadiah untuk Juara 1-3: Uang Tunai yg  jumlah nya masih kami pertimbangkan dan akan menyusul dengan foto2 ikan  peserta dan aturan main lainnya.  

Instant Lucky Draw:  10 Ekor Tosai  Platinum Ogon berukuran 25-30cm yg cenderung berkelamin Female dan akan  dikirimkan langsung dengan Shusui KC kepada peserta. Lucky draw ini  hanya berlaku untuk peserta yg mengikuti lelang online. 

*

*Foto2 ikan peserta KC dan aturan main akan menyusul secepat nya.*

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Pertamax om Agus....  :First:

----------


## Yaniesbe

Ditunggu updatenya Om Agus...

 :Yo: The best Konishi dealer... :Yo:

----------


## Rizal61

KC nya berapa lama Om Foe?

Kosui nya  :Thumb:   body ginuk2   :Scared:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

ikut om... booking 1....

----------


## jovie

Wahhhh... udah gak sabar... ditunggu ya om

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Sore nanti akan di upload

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Waduh... Shusui Konishi memang mantab yah. Terutama body shapenya sdh spt gosanke.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Siap-siap ngebut nih, tancap gasssss...

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Celengan di bongkar dulu.. yang mau jual tanah, rumah di jual dulu buat modal.... hehehee

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Mantaap kc tiada hentii...

----------


## soralokita

ikutan om.... *bonglar celengan anak*     :Peace:

----------


## hxsutanto

Aduh ... Kolam kecilku udah kayak bis kota

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Mantaap kc tiada hentii...


Tp kc shusui jarang loh

----------


## hxsutanto

Terakhir di JKC kayaknya. Shusui Yamaju

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Untuk development / perkembangan Shusui Konishi bisa dilihat pada thread di bawah:

http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...shusui+konishi

----------


## frostbitez

duh...karashi lg kepengennya 
sy nonton master2 berlomba aja

----------


## Rizal61

> duh...karashi lg kepengennya


mana karashi?

----------


## stanleyjr.private

info update.... open bid ne om ???

----------


## ardy

keren.. keren... #siap2bobokcelengansemar

----------


## chandrab1177

Mantab..bulan yang berat buat celengan,tawaran lelang dan KC silih berganti..

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Betul om.... 

Lelang dan KC silih brganti....
Artinya :

1. banyak pilihan, disesuaikan dgn selera..

2. scr lsg, pghobby dapat belajar u/ menilai kualitas koi itu sendiri,yg dihadirkan disetiap lelang

3. prinsip nya yg penting happy...

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Saya lbh suka yg KC begini.
beli ikan jadi juara adalah biasa.
beli ikan, keeping sendiri, jadi juara, baru LUAR BIASA.   :First:

----------


## dutomo

Waw kpn mulainya neh?

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Saya lbh suka yg KC begini.
> beli ikan jadi juara adalah biasa.
> beli ikan, keeping sendiri, jadi juara, baru LUAR BIASA.


betul... betul....

----------


## goensoe

> Saya lbh suka yg KC begini.
> beli ikan jadi juara adalah biasa.
> beli ikan, keeping sendiri, jadi juara, baru LUAR BIASA.


Setuju dan salam kenal om Slamet

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*PERATURAN, HADIAH, DLL:

PERIODE:

Setelah diskusi yg cukup panjang dengan beberapa petinggi Koi's mengenai periode KC ini, maka kami tentukan masa yg cukup panjang untuk benar2 menguji keeping skill para peserta sekaligus mempelajari development / perkembangan Shusui Konishi yg terbilang sangat lah menarik.

Ikan dinyatakan gugur bila mati di kolam peserta.

Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini kurang lebih 1 Tahun untuk pemenang live auction dan 14 bulan untuk pemenang online auction, terhitung mulai Shusui ini diterima oleh peserta s/d 9th Koi's Festival pada bulan April 2015.

Semua ikan peserta ikan KC Shusui akan diberikan free entry fee pada 9th KOI's festival tahun depan. 

Juri: Mr. Joji / Makoto Konishi

Harga masing2 ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai dengan  Rp 1.500.000,- Kelipatan per 50.000. Bidding time akan di perpanjang 5 menit bila ada bid masuk di 5 menit terakhir

- contoh : 21:00-21:05 ada bid yg masuk maka lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21:06-21:10, dst.

Pemenang di luar kota Bandung di harapkan menambahkan ongkir.

Lelang berakhir hingga Selasa, 4 Februari 2014, jam 21:00 waktu forum koi's.

Pemenang lelang harap mengkonfirmasi dalam waktu 24 jam dan melakukan pembayaran dalam waktu 3 x 24 Jam. Bila tidak, maka ikan akan langsung ditawarkan kepada bidder ke 2 tertinggi.

Masa pengambilan/pengiriman ikan: Secepatnya setelah lelang berakhir karena ikan sudah dipisah di bak karantina (5-15 Feb 2014)

HADIAH:

    Juara 1 - Rp 10 Juta Tunai
    Juara 2 - Rp 5 Juta Tunai
    Juara 3 - RP 2,5 Juta Tunai

Grand Prize (Opsi Upgrade): Bila hasil penjualan gabungan (Lelang Online + Live) melebihi 100jt, maka pemenang Juara 1 berhak memilih untuk meng-upgrade hadiah uang tunai 10jt menjadi seekor Show Quality Nisai SHusui dari Konishi (Foto di Hal 1). Ikan hadiah tersebut tidak akan kami jual dahulu sampai kami mengetahui total hasil penjualan pada 8th Koi's Festival.

Lucky Draw untuk Pemenang Online Auction: 
10 Ekor Tosai Platinum Ogon 26-30cm yg akan langsung diundi dan dikirim berbarengan dengan ikan KC. (Foto di Halaman 1)
6 X 5kg Pack Koi Food dari Konishi Koi Farm (Type bisa dipilih oleh pemenang lucky draw)


Bonus: Semua Peserta mendapatkan Kalender Konishi 2014

Untuk meramaikan suasana 8th Koi's Festival, maka 7 dari 35 ekor Shusui dengan nomor KC-001 s/d KC-007 akan dilelang secara LIVE di lokasi show 8th KOI's Festival*.
*
IKAN2 KC yg Dilelang Online:*

KC-008 (19cm)



KC-009 (18cm)



KC-010 (18cm)



KC-011 (18cm)



KC-012 (16cm)



KC-013 (19cm)



KC-014 (20cm)



KC-015 (20cm)



KC-016 (21cm)



KC-017 (21cm)



KC-018 (19cm)



KC-019 (18cm)



KC-020 (20cm)



KC-021 (18cm)



KC-022 (19cm)



KC-023 (17cm)



KC-024 (18cm)



KC-025 (19cm)



KC-026 (17cm)



KC-027 (18cm)



KC-028 (20cm)



KC-029 (20cm)



KC-030 (18cm)



KC-031 (23cm)



KC-032 - No ini di skip karena kepala ikan sedikit bengkok.

KC-033 (17cm)



KC-034 (18cm)



KC-035 (20cm)



KC-036 (19cm)



*
REKAP:
*
KC-008 - 1.500.000 by .................
KC-009 - 1.500.000 by
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by
KC-011 - 1.500.000 by
KC-012 - 1.500.000 by
KC-013 - 1.500.000 by
KC-014 - 1.500.000 by
KC-015 - 1.500.000 by
KC-016 - 1.500.000 by
KC-017 - 1.500.000 by
KC-018 - 1.500.000 by
KC-019 - 1.500.000 by
KC-020 - 1.500.000 by
KC-021 - 1.500.000 by
KC-022 - 1.500.000 by
KC-023 - 1.500.000 by
KC-024 - 1.500.000 by
KC-025 - 1.500.000 by
KC-026 - 1.500.000 by
KC-027 - 1.500.000 by
KC-028 - 1.500.000 by
KC-029 - 1.500.000 by
KC-030 - 1.500.000 by
KC-031 - 1.500.000 by
KC-033 - 1.500.000 by
KC-034 - 1.500.000 by
KC-035 - 1.500.000 by
KC-036 - 1.500.000 by

----------


## zieco

Kc 11. 1,5jt
Kc 26. 1,5jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Pertamax KC 011  Rp 1.8 juta by Slamet  :Director:

----------


## jovie

Om slamet langsung gass nih, kc 011 bersih euy...

nyimak dulu deh..

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

> Tp kc shusui jarang loh


Iya om.. terakhir kemarin dari ludo atau om Dodo saya lupa..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Pertamax KC 011  Rp 1.8 juta by Slamet


Kc 011 2,5 jt.. ikan bagus

----------


## oasis

Ikutan ah cba pengen 011  kc011 4 jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

kalau kata hati, ada 5 :::
KC 009 / KC 011 / KC 014 / 
KC 017 / KC 026 

mau pilih yg mana ya?
bingung saya....  

galau tingkat tinggi.

----------


## cuber

KC 014 & 015 @ 1.5jt by cuber

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*REKAP:
*
KC-008 - 1.500.000 by .................
KC-009 - 1.500.000 by
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by
KC-011 - 4.000.000 by Oasis
KC-012 - 1.500.000 by
KC-013 - 1.500.000 by
KC-014 - 1.500.000 by cuber
KC-015 - 1.500.000 by cuber
KC-016 - 1.500.000 by
KC-017 - 1.500.000 by
KC-018 - 1.500.000 by
KC-019 - 1.500.000 by
KC-020 - 1.500.000 by
KC-021 - 1.500.000 by
KC-022 - 1.500.000 by
KC-023 - 1.500.000 by
KC-024 - 1.500.000 by
KC-025 - 1.500.000 by
KC-026 - 1.500.000 by Zieco
KC-027 - 1.500.000 by
KC-028 - 1.500.000 by
KC-029 - 1.500.000 by
KC-030 - 1.500.000 by
KC-031 - 1.500.000 by
KC-033 - 1.500.000 by
KC-034 - 1.500.000 by
KC-035 - 1.500.000 by
KC-036 - 1.500.000 by

----------


## koipemula

kc 011 5jt

----------


## Yaniesbe

Ajiiib nih pattern emang nomer 11...

----------


## RafflesG

Kc27=1,5jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Wowwww KC 11 jadi favorit euy.......

yah udah :

KC 15 Rp 1.6 juta
KC 23 Rp 1.6 juta

Kayaknya patternnya cukup komersial, mirip foto induknya.  :Thumb:

----------


## frostbitez

kc 15 1,7jt...bagi 1 ya om  :Becky:

----------


## ademilanforever

Kc 026 : 1,600,000

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> kc 15 1,7jt...bagi 1 ya om


Wah pilihan om frost sih bahaya bener  :Ranger:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

No 15 : 1,8 jt
No 17 : 1,5 jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*REKAP:
*
KC-008 - 1.500.000 by .................
KC-009 - 1.500.000 by
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by
KC-011 - 5.000.000 by koipemula
KC-012 - 1.500.000 by
KC-013 - 1.500.000 by
KC-014 - 1.500.000 by cuber
KC-015 - 1.800.000 by BOBBYASWIN
KC-016 - 1.500.000 by
KC-017 - 1.500.000 by BOBBYASWIN
KC-018 - 1.500.000 by
KC-019 - 1.500.000 by
KC-020 - 1.500.000 by
KC-021 - 1.500.000 by
KC-022 - 1.500.000 by
KC-023 - 1.600.000 by slametkurniawan
KC-024 - 1.500.000 by
KC-025 - 1.500.000 by
KC-026 - 1.600.000 by ademilanforever
KC-027 - 1.500.000 by RafflesG
KC-028 - 1.500.000 by
KC-029 - 1.500.000 by
KC-030 - 1.500.000 by
KC-031 - 1.500.000 by
KC-033 - 1.500.000 by
KC-034 - 1.500.000 by
KC-035 - 1.500.000 by
KC-036 - 1.500.000 by

----------


## oasis

.........kc011 6 jt

----------


## kong

KC No. 29 : 1.5 jt

----------


## Kaibutsu

nyoba no 17 1.6 jt

----------


## Tiny

no 15.   2 jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hadeuh itu no. 11... Bikin sakaw aja..

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*REKAP:
*
KC-008 - 1.500.000 by .................
KC-009 - 1.500.000 by
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by
KC-011 - 6.000.000 by oasis
KC-012 - 1.500.000 by
KC-013 - 1.500.000 by
KC-014 - 1.500.000 by cuber
KC-015 - 2.000.000 by Tiny
KC-016 - 1.500.000 by
KC-017 - 1.600.000 by Kaibutsu
KC-018 - 1.500.000 by
KC-019 - 1.500.000 by
KC-020 - 1.500.000 by
KC-021 - 1.500.000 by
KC-022 - 1.500.000 by
KC-023 - 1.600.000 by slametkurniawan
KC-024 - 1.500.000 by
KC-025 - 1.500.000 by
KC-026 - 1.600.000 by ademilanforever
KC-027 - 1.500.000 by RafflesG
KC-028 - 1.500.000 by
KC-029 - 1.500.000 by kong
KC-030 - 1.500.000 by
KC-031 - 1.500.000 by
KC-033 - 1.500.000 by
KC-034 - 1.500.000 by
KC-035 - 1.500.000 by
KC-036 - 1.500.000 by

----------


## jovie

waduh... kc 11 harganya udah over budget saya... hikssss...

----------


## b0rn2killll

> waduh... kc 11 harganya udah over budget saya... hikssss...


jgn putus asa  :Biggrin1: kc11 emang terbaik untuk saat ini  tapi belum tentu terbaik 6bulan ke depan,keker yang lain :Love:

----------


## frostbitez

> no 15.   2 jt


wah tega bener suhu karawaci...tuker deh 26 1,8jt

----------


## epoe

_Siapa yang punya (sementara) ...... ni, izin bid ya_

----------


## epoe

:Blabla: 
bid ahhh ....
_K-023 = 1,7jt
K-027 = 1,6jt_

----------


## epoe

_Ditambahi 50rb ...... (sesuai kelipatan) ._



makasih Om ................ :Flypig:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Setuju Om...
Seni KC, adalah melihat dan memilih, serta memelihara.
KC 3 bulan, lain dgn KC 6 bulan, lain strateginya dengan KC 12 bulan.

Om Dony dan Om TWW bener2 master KC. Mohon pembelajarannya.

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Wahahahahaa... Knapa pula pak Lurah KC minta pelajaran dari newbie  ::

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Tww, newbie cuma panggilan aja, tp hasil karya Om TWW profesional sekali. Terbukti di berbagai macam koi show.  ::

----------


## ademilanforever

Kc 015 : 2,500,000

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Mantap ni malangbong...  :Tea:

----------


## tosailover

K-027 : 1,8 juta

----------


## bodil

IKutan Om... KC-021 : 1,5jt

----------


## matatias

kc 17 - 1650
kc 36 - 1500

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

No 17 : 1700

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

No 15 : 2600

----------


## bodil

Copy dari peraturan page: 3
*
Lucky Draw untuk Pemenang Online Auction: 
10 Ekor Tosai Platinum Ogon 26-30cm yg akan langsung diundi dan dikirim berbarengan dengan ikan KC. (Foto di Halaman 1)
6 X 5kg Pack Koi Food dari Konishi Koi Farm (Type bisa dipilih oleh pemenang lucky draw)

Bonus: Semua Peserta mendapatkan Kalender Konishi 2014
*
waahhh... bonus nya banyak.. :High5:  :Yo: 
harganya baik..  :Peace: 
langsung banyak pembalap siap2 di tikungan..  :Car:   :Doh: 

di lanjut om-om smuanyaa....  :Bump2:

----------


## hxsutanto

#27. Rp. 1.9

----------


## ademilanforever

Kc 015 : 3,000,000

----------


## Tiny

huaaaaa kc 15 uda melambung 
bertapa lg deh cari ilham

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> huaaaaa kc 15 uda melambung 
> bertapa lg deh cari ilham


Mau kohaku 2 Step aja om ?  :Caked:

----------


## frostbitez

cakep emang no 15 yah...sekali liat suhu karawaci mau g langsung cari ilham laen hahaha

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Cakepan No 11 om.

----------


## wen

Ikutan om, No 10 1.5jt

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

KC 1 tahun semua perubaham bisa significant om....hehehe.... 
Om Agus.. di tunggu No 1 sd 7 nya y....

----------


## Ridwan sm

No.17-1,75jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

rekap sementara.....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> KC 1 tahun semua perubaham bisa significant om....hehehe.... 
> Om Agus.. di tunggu No 1 sd 7 nya y....


Bener2 pro nih  :Yo:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

No 17 : 1800

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Bener2 pro nih


ampun om.. maksut nya apa ni   ::  , newbie di bilang pro lagi.. pro-blem kali om hehehe... masalah nya denger2x ini masukan suhu Slamet dan suhu Dony buat KC 1 tahun....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Jangan suhu2an ah om. Kita adalah sesama hobbyist dan kawan baik semua di sini.

Soal KC 1 tahun itu idenya Om Dony, dengan pertimbangan bahwa KC-KC yg ada saat ini blm ada yg berjangka 1 tahun. Padahal dalam jangka waktu 1 tahun banyak hal yg bisa dilakukan keeper dan perkembangan koi pun akan sangat terlihat jauh. Yg mana diharapkan bisa menjadi pembelajaran yg baik bagi kita semua.

Mungkin selanjutnya ada yg menyelenggarakan KC 2 tahun.  :Peace: 

Salam...

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

ampun om... haha becanda.. om Slamet serius banget.. setuju teman satu hobbies dan kawan baik... 
Di tunggu traktiran nya lagi.. hehe, uda lama gak di traktir om slamet..

Saya juga lebih setuju 1 tahun om... ide bagus... matap, karena 6 bulan terlalu cepat... ikan yang lebih besar dan lebih finished akan medapat kesempatan menang lebih besar.. hahaha
tapi kalau 1 tahun, mungkin kesempatan akan lebih sulit di prediksi... mudah2x gak cepet bosen liat ikan nya di kolam...

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

No. [email protected] 2 jt.... :Heh:

----------


## ekochen

no 17 2.000.000

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> No. [email protected] 2 jt....


Om, kenapa pilih No 27 itu ? Padahal minimalis begitu  :Ranger:

----------


## cuber

KC 15 @ 3.5jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

No 17 : 2100

----------


## Joedimas

di pilih dipillih dipilih hehehehehehehhe

----------


## viktor

ikut-an no -14 : 1650 pengen dpt kalender ny  :Becky:

----------


## dalozt

14 1,7
16 1,5
26 1,6

----------


## epoe

_k-12                                                       k-20                                                  K-35
_


_masing2 1500 ...................._

----------


## epoe

_Tolong diupdate dong Om Sam Koi_   makasih   :Help:

----------


## ademilanforever

Kc 015 : 4,000,000

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Wuiih...  No 15 lawannya berat dah

----------


## bodil

Belum ada rekapan terbaru om ... ?

 :Drum:

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*REKAP:
*
KC-008 - 1.500.000 by .................
KC-009 - 1.500.000 by
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
KC-011 - 6.000.000 by oasis
KC-012 - 1.500.000 by epoe
KC-013 - 1.500.000 by
KC-014 - 1.700.000 by dalozt
KC-015 - 4.000.000 by ademilanforever
KC-016 - 1.500.000 by dalozt
KC-017 - 2.100.000 by bobbyaswin
KC-018 - 1.500.000 by
KC-019 - 1.500.000 by
KC-020 - 1.500.000 by epoe
KC-021 - 1.500.000 by bodil
KC-022 - 1.500.000 by
KC-023 - 1.700.000 by epoe
KC-024 - 1.500.000 by
KC-025 - 1.500.000 by
KC-026 - 1.800.000 by frostbitez
KC-027 - 2.000.000 by TWW
KC-028 - 1.500.000 by
KC-029 - 1.500.000 by kong
KC-030 - 1.500.000 by
KC-031 - 1.500.000 by
KC-033 - 1.500.000 by
KC-034 - 1.500.000 by
KC-035 - 1.500.000 by epoe
KC-036 - 1.500.000 by matatias

----------


## RafflesG

KC-27=2,1jt

----------


## RafflesG

KC-027=2,1jt

----------


## RafflesG

KC-012=1,6jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

No 14 : 1800

----------


## Yulman

> _Tolong diupdate dong Om Sam Koi_   makasih


  om epoe kebanyakan ngebid nih.... ini bukan *SAM KOI* om..he.he.he..

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Om epoe masih  bingung pilih celengan mana yg mau dipecah om

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> *REKAP:
> *
> KC-008 - 1.500.000 by .................
> KC-009 - 1.500.000 by
> KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
> KC-011 - 6.000.000 by oasis
> KC-012 - 1.500.000 by epoe
> KC-013 - 1.500.000 by
> KC-014 - 1.700.000 by dalozt
> ...


no 29 1,6 jt
no 35 1,6 jt

----------


## broliem

No 11 - 7jt
no 15 - 4,5jt

----------


## hxsutanto

No. 35. Rp 1.7

----------


## hxsutanto

No. 27. Rp 2.1

----------


## ademilanforever

kc 015 : 5,000,000

----------


## bagoesriezki

:Peep:  no 27 = 2.2

----------


## ekochen

no 17 2,5jt

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Om, kenapa pilih No 27 itu ? Padahal minimalis begitu


hahaaa.. GPP om kasihan gak ada yang milih...

----------


## koinia

iya kasihan ya gak ada yg milih....... ikutan deh 2.25  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:

----------


## Rizal61

> iya kasihan ya gak ada yg milih....... ikutan deh 2.25


waaah Koko turun gunung... target growth brp ini Ko? 85cm?  :Hail:

----------


## RafflesG

KC-24=1,5jt

----------


## RafflesG

KC-27=2,3jt

----------


## dtan888

Kc 15  5500
Kc 11 6500

----------


## epoe

> om epoe kebanyakan ngebid nih.... ini bukan *SAM KOI* om..he.he.he..


linglung .......... poho euy  :Bathbaby:

----------


## epoe

> Om epoe masih  bingung pilih celengan mana yg mau dipecah om


bisa aja Om Bob, ................................. :Hail:

----------


## oasis

> No 11 - 7jt
> no 15 - 4,5jt


No 11 
7,5 jt

----------


## epoe

> ikut-an no -14 : 1650 pengen dpt kalender ny


Om Viktor,
Kalender kan banyak ........................ cetak sendiri tapi  :Tape:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Om, kenapa pilih No 27 itu ? Padahal minimalis begitu





> waaah Koko turun gunung... target growth brp ini Ko? 85cm?





> KC-27=2,3jt





> hahaaa.. GPP om kasihan gak ada yang milih...





Tu kan Om Slamet, jadi nya pada suka yang minimalis semua.... ::  ::

----------


## epoe

_tadinya .......ngga dipilih, sekarang ...... second best !_

----------


## epoe

KC-008 - 1.500.000 by ................. epoe. :Bathbaby:

----------


## epoe

_Mayan .......... kalau ngga diambil,_  :Bathbaby:

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*REKAP:
*
KC-008 - 1.500.000 by epoe
KC-009 - 1.500.000 by
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
KC-011 - 7.500.000 by oasis
KC-012 - 1.600.000 by RafflesG
KC-013 - 1.500.000 by
KC-014 - 1.800.000 by Bobbyaswin
KC-015 - 5.500.000 by dtan888
KC-016 - 1.500.000 by dalozt
KC-017 - 2.500.000 by ekochen
KC-018 - 1.500.000 by
KC-019 - 1.500.000 by
KC-020 - 1.500.000 by epoe
KC-021 - 1.500.000 by bodil
KC-022 - 1.500.000 by
KC-023 - 1.700.000 by epoe
KC-024 - 1.500.000 by RafflesG
KC-025 - 1.500.000 by
KC-026 - 1.800.000 by frostbitez
KC-027 - 2.300.000 by RafflesG
KC-028 - 1.500.000 by
KC-029 - 1.600.000 by Dony Lesmana
KC-030 - 1.500.000 by
KC-031 - 1.500.000 by
KC-033 - 1.500.000 by
KC-034 - 1.500.000 by
KC-035 - 1.700.000 by hxsutanto
KC-036 - 1.500.000 by matatias

----------


## Ridwan sm

035-1.750.000
036-1.550.000

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*REKAP:
*
KC-008 - 1.500.000 by epoe
KC-009 - 1.500.000 by
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
KC-011 - 7.500.000 by oasis
KC-012 - 1.600.000 by RafflesG
KC-013 - 1.500.000 by
KC-014 - 1.800.000 by Bobbyaswin
KC-015 - 5.500.000 by dtan888
KC-016 - 1.500.000 by dalozt
KC-017 - 2.500.000 by ekochen
KC-018 - 1.500.000 by
KC-019 - 1.500.000 by
KC-020 - 1.500.000 by epoe
KC-021 - 1.500.000 by bodil
KC-022 - 1.500.000 by
KC-023 - 1.700.000 by epoe
KC-024 - 1.500.000 by RafflesG
KC-025 - 1.500.000 by
KC-026 - 1.800.000 by frostbitez
KC-027 - 2.300.000 by RafflesG
KC-028 - 1.500.000 by
KC-029 - 1.600.000 by Dony Lesmana
KC-030 - 1.500.000 by
KC-031 - 1.500.000 by
KC-033 - 1.500.000 by
KC-034 - 1.500.000 by
KC-035 - 1.750.000 by ridwansm
KC-036 - 1.550.000 by ridwansm

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Setelah konsultasi dengan beberapa aktivis dan petinggi KOI's mengenai berjalannya event ini, maka kami memutuskan untuk menambahkan 2 nomor lagi guna memicu respon yg lebih positif. Kami jg telah ber diskusi dengan Mr. Joji Konishi dan beliau sangat mendukung kegiatan ini karena Shusui merupakan salah satu Varietas Koi unggulan dari Konishi Koi Farm. Kami perhatikan bahwa selera Shusui di Indonesia sangat terpaku pada kualitas ring, maka kami memutuskan untuk menarik 2 dari 7 ekor yg kami akan lelang secara Live di acara 8th KOI's festival untuk bisa di bid di Online Auction ini. 
*IKAN TAMBAHAN:

KC-001



KC-002



**REKAP:
*
KC-001 - 1.500.000 by
KC-002 - 1.500.000 by
KC-008 - 1.500.000 by epoe
KC-009 - 1.500.000 by
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
KC-011 - 7.500.000 by oasis
KC-012 - 1.600.000 by RafflesG
KC-013 - 1.500.000 by
KC-014 - 1.800.000 by Bobbyaswin
KC-015 - 5.500.000 by dtan888
KC-016 - 1.500.000 by dalozt
KC-017 - 2.500.000 by ekochen
KC-018 - 1.500.000 by
KC-019 - 1.500.000 by
KC-020 - 1.500.000 by epoe
KC-021 - 1.500.000 by bodil
KC-022 - 1.500.000 by
KC-023 - 1.700.000 by epoe
KC-024 - 1.500.000 by RafflesG
KC-025 - 1.500.000 by
KC-026 - 1.800.000 by frostbitez
KC-027 - 2.300.000 by RafflesG
KC-028 - 1.500.000 by
KC-029 - 1.600.000 by Dony Lesmana
KC-030 - 1.500.000 by
KC-031 - 1.500.000 by
KC-033 - 1.500.000 by
KC-034 - 1.500.000 by
KC-035 - 1.750.000 by ridwansm
KC-036 - 1.550.000 by ridwansm

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

No 2 : 1500

----------


## Slametkurniawan

woowwww gitu....

ini mirip shusui nisai saya nih :
terpaksa ikutan bid yah om.

KC 002 Rp 1,8 juta

----------


## Kaibutsu

Ikut deh kc 002 1,5

----------


## Slametkurniawan

waduh, kalau yang model 002 ini banyak yang nyamber aja yah.
gimana kalau model 007 ? sayang 119 engga ada di sini.

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

No 2 : 2000 biar tambah rame

----------


## hxsutanto

No. 1. Rp. 1,5
No. 2. Rp. 2,1

----------


## cuber

KC 001 @ 2jt
KC 014 @ 2.5jt
KC 015 @ 6jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

no. 1. Rp 1.8 juta

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Cuber cepet amat, hahahhaahaha

KC 001 Rp 2.1 juta

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> No. 1. Rp. 1,5
> No. 2. Rp. 2,1


Om Sutanto, jangan lupa kata2 "juta".... Hahahaha nanti artinya lain loh.

----------


## Tiny

No 1 2.5 jt
No 2 2.7 jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No. 1 Rp 2,7 juta

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

No 1 : 2,8 jt skalian 
No 2 : 2,8 jt , maaf om

----------


## Tiny

No 1 dan 2 masing2.  3.2 jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hahaha..... Mesti ikut om epoe pecah celengan dulu nih

----------


## Tiny

Makasih om bobbyaswin uda merelakan.. (Sementara) hahahaha..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 2   3.5 jt

----------


## cuber

KC 001 @ 3.5jt

----------


## cuber

> Om Cuber cepet amat, hahahhaahaha
> 
> KC 001 Rp 2.1 juta


Mumpung harga masih bagus, tapi sekarang  :Doh:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Mumpung harga masih bagus, tapi sekarang


tenang om..., 
waktu masih panjang....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Mumpung harga masih bagus, tapi sekarang


Maklum om, ini 001 memang IMP ( Ikan Penggoda Pikiran )

----------


## Tiny

Hey kamu dony, ga sopan !!!!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Hey kamu dony, ga sopan !!!!


Sekalian kc 001 3,5 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Kc no 35.. 1,8jt

----------


## tjokferry

kc 029 1.650.000

----------


## tjokferry

kc 028 1.500.000

----------


## cuber

> tenang om..., 
> waktu masih panjang....


Sekarang malah ngerasa waktu terlalu panjang oom, keburu out of budget deh kalo begitu..  :Doh:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

:Doh:  .......hadeuuw  .......udah sampai 3,5 jt  no 1 & 2.......  :Doh:

----------


## bagoesriezki

Wah.....  :Decision:   :Whistle:  
Ikutan ikan nmr 2 = 7.5jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> Wah.....   
> Ikutan ikan nmr 2 = 7.5jt


bagus om ...... lanjutkan .... :First:

----------


## bagoesriezki

> bagus om ...... lanjutkan ....


Hahahaha,biar rame om :Becky:  :Peace:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

iya betul om .... ini baru pecah celengannya juga percuma ,....udah out of bugjet no 2-nya ....... :Help:

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-001 - 3.500.000 by cuber
KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki
KC-008 - 1.500.000 by epoe
KC-009 - 1.500.000 by
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
KC-011 - 7.500.000 by oasis
KC-012 - 1.600.000 by RafflesG
KC-013 - 1.500.000 by
KC-014 - 2.500.000 by cuber
KC-015 - 6.000.000 by cuber
KC-016 - 1.500.000 by dalozt
KC-017 - 2.500.000 by ekochen
KC-018 - 1.500.000 by
KC-019 - 1.500.000 by
KC-020 - 1.500.000 by epoe
KC-021 - 1.500.000 by bodil
KC-022 - 1.500.000 by
KC-023 - 1.700.000 by epoe
KC-024 - 1.500.000 by RafflesG
KC-025 - 1.500.000 by
KC-026 - 1.800.000 by frostbitez
KC-027 - 2.300.000 by RafflesG
KC-028 - 1.500.000 by tjokferry
KC-029 - 1.650.000 by tjokferry
KC-030 - 1.500.000 by
KC-031 - 1.500.000 by
KC-033 - 1.500.000 by
KC-034 - 1.500.000 by
KC-035 - 1.800.000 by dony lesmana
KC-036 - 1.550.000 by ridwansm

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Dony, pilihin dong ...........

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om Dony, pilihin dong ...........


No 1  5 jt

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Waduuuuu... Muncul langsung bantai Ni....

----------


## hxsutanto

27. Rp 2,4 jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Shusui pertama di tahun baru Imlek dah,

No. 1 Rp 5,2 juta

----------


## LDJ

Bukannya bagi2 angpao kita malah sibuk ng3bid hahaha
KC 018 . 1.5jetii

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Angpao buat diri sdr om .... Hahaha....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Angpao buat diri sdr om .... Hahaha....


Iya om.... Bener... Ini angpao buat diri sendiri.  :Heh:

----------


## bodil

Wuuiiihhhh...  :Rockon:  :Rockon: 

Suhu suhu bid shu shu iiiiiiiii.....  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2: 
mantaapppp.....  :Target:  :Target: 

waktu msh panjang...   :Clock:  DHawa panas mesin udh kerasa...   :Car:  :Fencing: 
Gimana nanti pas final lap...  :Doh:  :Boxing:  :Boxing: 

Mdh2an server nya juga ngebuut...  :Typing:  :Smash:  
Tapi selama ini servernya baguuuyy... Kenceeeng truuus...  :Plane: 



Inceran mdh2an selamet sampe final lap... Wkwkwkwkwkwkw...  :Caked: 

Luput dari sasaran tembak... Hehehehe...  :Painkiller:  :Spy:  :Peep: 

Dilanjuuttt om...  :Bump2:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Kenapa ya jenis ini disebut shusui ? Kenapa bukan doitsu Asagi ?

----------


## Hendri Effendi

KC 009..1.5 jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet
KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki
KC-008 - 1.500.000 by epoe
KC-009 - 1.500.000 by Hendri Effendi
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
KC-011 - 7.500.000 by oasis
KC-012 - 1.600.000 by RafflesG
KC-013 - 1.500.000 by
KC-014 - 2.500.000 by cuber
KC-015 - 6.000.000 by cuber
KC-016 - 1.500.000 by dalozt
KC-017 - 2.500.000 by ekochen
KC-018 - 1.500.000 by LDJ
KC-019 - 1.500.000 by
KC-020 - 1.500.000 by epoe
KC-021 - 1.500.000 by bodil
KC-022 - 1.500.000 by
KC-023 - 1.700.000 by epoe
KC-024 - 1.500.000 by RafflesG
KC-025 - 1.500.000 by
KC-026 - 1.800.000 by frostbitez
KC-027 - 2.400.000 by hxsutanto
KC-028 - 1.500.000 by tjokferry
KC-029 - 1.650.000 by tjokferry
KC-030 - 1.500.000 by
KC-031 - 1.500.000 by
KC-033 - 1.500.000 by
KC-034 - 1.500.000 by
KC-035 - 1.800.000 by dony lesmana
KC-036 - 1.550.000 by ridwansm

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet
KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki
KC-008 - 1.500.000 by epoe
KC-009 - 1.500.000 by Hendri Effendi
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
KC-011 - 7.500.000 by oasis
KC-012 - 1.600.000 by RafflesG
KC-013 - 1.500.000 by
KC-014 - 2.500.000 by cuber
KC-015 - 6.000.000 by cuber
KC-016 - 1.500.000 by dalozt
KC-017 - 2.500.000 by ekochen
KC-018 - 1.500.000 by LDJ
KC-019 - 1.500.000 by
KC-020 - 1.500.000 by epoe
KC-021 - 1.500.000 by bodil
KC-022 - 1.500.000 by
KC-023 - 1.700.000 by epoe
KC-024 - 1.500.000 by RafflesG
KC-025 - 1.500.000 by
KC-026 - 1.800.000 by frostbitez
KC-027 - 2.400.000 by hxsutanto
KC-028 - 1.500.000 by tjokferry
KC-029 - 1.650.000 by tjokferry
KC-030 - 1.500.000 by
KC-031 - 1.500.000 by
KC-033 - 1.500.000 by
KC-034 - 1.500.000 by
KC-035 - 1.800.000 by dony lesmana
KC-036 - 1.550.000 by ridwansm

----------


## b0rn2killll

Gongxi fa cai buat yang merrayakan, pada lagi sibuk nyiapin angpau yah :Kev:

----------


## Yaniesbe

Waduh... ikan-ikan idaman sudah diatas butget... 
 :Boink:  Cari angpau dulu hari ini....  :Boink:

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Gong xi fa cai!!!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Bertepatan dengan IMLEK, hari ini juga sedang berlangsung penjurian 45th All Japan Koi Show di Tokyo. Di bawah ini adalah 2 ekor Shusui Konishi kepunyaan 2 customer kami yang ikut bertanding di sana. Mohon dukungan dan support dari teman2 semua terutama peserta KC Shusui Konishi:

*Konishi Shusui 57cm*



*Konishi Shusui 75cm*

----------


## bodil

Gong Xi Fa Cai..!!!

Supporrttt dan dukung..!  :Yo: mdh2an bisa tercapai smua keinginannya di tahun baru ya om..  :Amen:  :Pray2: 

selamat tahun baru buat smuanya...

Gong Xi... :Cheer2:

----------


## hxsutanto

Gong Xi Fat Chai buat teman2 yg merayakan and happy holidays utk kita semua

----------


## koi_vj

Kc 35 1.850.000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 35  1,9 jt  lalu no 29  1,7jt

----------


## tjokferry

Gong Xi Fat Chai buat teman2 yg merayakan and happy holidays utk kita semua

no 29 1,750

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet
KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki
KC-008 - 1.500.000 by epoe
KC-009 - 1.500.000 by Hendri Effendi
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
KC-011 - 7.500.000 by oasis
KC-012 - 1.600.000 by RafflesG
KC-013 - 1.500.000 by
KC-014 - 2.500.000 by cuber
KC-015 - 6.000.000 by cuber
KC-016 - 1.500.000 by dalozt
KC-017 - 2.500.000 by ekochen
KC-018 - 1.500.000 by LDJ
KC-019 - 1.500.000 by
KC-020 - 1.500.000 by epoe
KC-021 - 1.500.000 by bodil
KC-022 - 1.500.000 by
KC-023 - 1.700.000 by epoe
KC-024 - 1.500.000 by RafflesG
KC-025 - 1.500.000 by
KC-026 - 1.800.000 by frostbitez
KC-027 - 2.400.000 by hxsutanto
KC-028 - 1.500.000 by tjokferry
KC-029 - 1.750.000 by tjokferry
KC-030 - 1.500.000 by
KC-031 - 1.500.000 by
KC-033 - 1.500.000 by
KC-034 - 1.500.000 by
KC-035 - 1.900.000 by dony lesmana
KC-036 - 1.550.000 by ridwansm

----------


## waterkeeper

Did you find this post helpful?  | KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet
KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki
KC-008 - 1.500.000 by epoe
KC-009 - 1.500.000 by Hendri Effendi
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
KC-011 - 7.500.000 by oasis
KC-012 - 1.600.000 by RafflesG
KC-013 - 1.500.000 by
KC-014 - 2.500.000 by cuber
KC-015 - 6.000.000 by cuber
KC-016 - 1.500.000 by dalozt
KC-017 - 2.500.000 by ekochen
KC-018 - 1.500.000 by LDJ
KC-019 - 1.500.000 by
KC-020 - 1.500.000 by epoe
KC-021 - 1.500.000 by bodil
KC-022 - 1.500.000 by
KC-023 - 1.700.000 by epoe
KC-024 - 1.500.000 by RafflesG
KC-025 - 1.500.000 by
KC-026 - 1.800.000 by frostbitez
KC-027 - 2.400.000 by hxsutanto
KC-028 - 1.500.000 by tjokferry
KC-029 - 1.750.000 by tjokferry
KC-030 - 1.500.000 by
KC-031 - 1.500.000 by waterkeeper
KC-033 - 1.500.000 by
KC-034 - 1.500.000 by
KC-035 - 1.900.000 by dony lesmana
KC-036 - 1.550.000 by ridwansm

----------


## abe

Moga2 menang Om

----------


## dtan888

Kc 15 6500

----------


## dedyhalim

kc-008 1,55jt

----------


## abe

kc-009 1,55jt
kc-033 1,5jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet
KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki
KC-008 - 1.550.000 by dedyhalim
KC-009 - 1.550.000 by abe
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
KC-011 - 7.500.000 by oasis
KC-012 - 1.600.000 by RafflesG
KC-013 - 1.500.000 by
KC-014 - 2.500.000 by cuber
KC-015 - 6.500.000 by dtan888
KC-016 - 1.500.000 by dalozt
KC-017 - 2.500.000 by ekochen
KC-018 - 1.500.000 by LDJ
KC-019 - 1.500.000 by
KC-020 - 1.500.000 by epoe
KC-021 - 1.500.000 by bodil
KC-022 - 1.500.000 by
KC-023 - 1.700.000 by epoe
KC-024 - 1.500.000 by RafflesG
KC-025 - 1.500.000 by
KC-026 - 1.800.000 by frostbitez
KC-027 - 2.400.000 by hxsutanto
KC-028 - 1.500.000 by tjokferry
KC-029 - 1.750.000 by tjokferry
KC-030 - 1.500.000 by
KC-031 - 1.500.000 by
KC-033 - 1.500.000 by abe
KC-034 - 1.500.000 by
KC-035 - 1.900.000 by dony lesmana
KC-036 - 1.550.000 by ridwansm

----------


## abe

Naksir :Humble:

----------


## hxsutanto

Perfect tosai

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Naksir


di tosai Uda strong, harus nya bisa tambah strong
Tapi dalam 1 tahun semua bisa ter jadi....

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Om Agus, Ada photo nya ayogai si Lisa-lisa sewaktu tosai gak? 
Jadi bisa jd poem banding.. Hehehe

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> Om Agus, Ada photo nya ayogai si Lisa-lisa sewaktu tosai gak? 
> Jadi bisa jd poem banding.. Hehehe


Coba nanti dicari dulu yah om. Hehe

----------


## hxsutanto

No. 28. Rp. 1.550.000
No. 30. Rp. 1.500.000

----------


## tonitops

No. 35 ... 2 jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet
KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki
KC-008 - 1.550.000 by dedyhalim
KC-009 - 1.550.000 by abe
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
KC-011 - 7.500.000 by oasis
KC-012 - 1.600.000 by RafflesG
KC-013 - 1.500.000 by
KC-014 - 2.500.000 by cuber
KC-015 - 6.500.000 by dtan888
KC-016 - 1.500.000 by dalozt
KC-017 - 2.500.000 by ekochen
KC-018 - 1.500.000 by LDJ
KC-019 - 1.500.000 by
KC-020 - 1.500.000 by epoe
KC-021 - 1.500.000 by bodil
KC-022 - 1.500.000 by
KC-023 - 1.700.000 by epoe
KC-024 - 1.500.000 by RafflesG
KC-025 - 1.500.000 by
KC-026 - 1.800.000 by frostbitez
KC-027 - 2.400.000 by hxsutanto
KC-028 - 1.550.000 by hxsutanto
KC-029 - 1.750.000 by tjokferry
KC-030 - 1.500.000 by hxsutanto
KC-031 - 1.500.000 by waterkeeper
KC-033 - 1.500.000 by abe
KC-034 - 1.500.000 by
KC-035 - 2.000.000 by tonitops
KC-036 - 1.550.000 by ridwansm

----------


## 7dm

Om agus, minta photo satu2 dong.. [email protected]

----------


## dbwidjaja

Nubie permisi ikut... KC-022 1.5jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

No 14 : 2600

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

No 17 : 2600

----------


## abe

> Perfect tosai





Ini juga nggak kalah
Sederhana tapi berwibawa. Ringnya itu loh,  :Peace:

----------


## ekochen

no 17 2,75jt
no 25 1,5jt

----------


## Tiny

23    1.8 jt

----------


## bodil

> Om Agus, Ada photo nya ayogai si Lisa-lisa sewaktu tosai gak? 
> Jadi bisa jd poem banding.. Hehehe







> Coba nanti dicari dulu yah om. Hehe



asssikkk ijin nunggu photo2nya ya om...  :Photo:  :Yo:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 35     2,1 jt

----------


## Hendri Effendi

KC 009..1.6 jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet
KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki
KC-008 - 1.550.000 by dedyhalim
KC-009 - 1.600.000 by hendri effendi
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
KC-011 - 7.500.000 by oasis
KC-012 - 1.600.000 by RafflesG
KC-013 - 1.500.000 by
KC-014 - 2.600.000 by bobbyaswin
KC-015 - 6.500.000 by dtan888
KC-016 - 1.500.000 by dalozt
KC-017 - 2.750.000 by ekochen
KC-018 - 1.500.000 by LDJ
KC-019 - 1.500.000 by
KC-020 - 1.500.000 by epoe
KC-021 - 1.500.000 by bodil
KC-022 - 1.500.000 by dbwidjaja
KC-023 - 1.800.000 by tiny
KC-024 - 1.500.000 by RafflesG
KC-025 - 1.500.000 by ekochen
KC-026 - 1.800.000 by frostbitez
KC-027 - 2.400.000 by hxsutanto
KC-028 - 1.550.000 by hxsutanto
KC-029 - 1.750.000 by tjokferry
KC-030 - 1.500.000 by hxsutanto
KC-031 - 1.500.000 by waterkeeper
KC-033 - 1.500.000 by abe
KC-034 - 1.500.000 by
KC-035 - 2.100.000 by dony lesmana
KC-036 - 1.550.000 by ridwansm

----------


## herrydragon

Kc12, 1700...

----------


## herrydragon

Kc 26, 1900...

----------


## herrydragon

Kc27, 2500...

----------


## cuber

KC 014 @ 3jt

----------


## dadandjunaedy

kc36, 1.6 juta

----------


## epoe

Update bid .... 
kc - 008 = 1600rb
kc - 023 = 1850rb
kc - 037 = 1600rb
 :Rain:  kehujanan .....

----------


## DTm

Kc 13 1,5jt

----------


## Tiny

23.      1.9 jt

----------


## ipan

nyoba ah 22 -1.6  :Heh:

----------


## RafflesG

Om Epoe, KC-37 emang ada? Spt nya salah ketik tuuh hehehehe

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet
KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki
KC-008 - 1.600.000 by epoe
KC-009 - 1.600.000 by hendri effendi
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
KC-011 - 7.500.000 by oasis
KC-012 - 1.700.000 by herrydragon
KC-013 - 1.500.000 by dTm
KC-014 - 3.000.000 by cuber
KC-015 - 6.500.000 by dtan888
KC-016 - 1.500.000 by dalozt
KC-017 - 2.750.000 by ekochen
KC-018 - 1.500.000 by LDJ
KC-019 - 1.500.000 by
KC-020 - 1.500.000 by epoe
KC-021 - 1.500.000 by bodil
KC-022 - 1.600.000 by ipan
KC-023 - 1.900.000 by tiny
KC-024 - 1.500.000 by RafflesG
KC-025 - 1.500.000 by ekochen
KC-026 - 1.900.000 by herrydragon
KC-027 - 2.500.000 by herrydragon
KC-028 - 1.550.000 by hxsutanto
KC-029 - 1.750.000 by tjokferry
KC-030 - 1.500.000 by hxsutanto
KC-031 - 1.500.000 by waterkeeper
KC-033 - 1.500.000 by abe
KC-034 - 1.500.000 by
KC-035 - 2.100.000 by dony lesmana
KC-036 - 1.600.000 by dadan

----------


## hero

KC 21 : 1.6 jt

----------


## bodil

> KC 21 : 1.6 jt


kC 21 : 1.65jt

----------


## tjokferry

kc 28 = 1,600

----------


## iwanskh

KC-033 - 1.550.000 by iwanskh

----------


## jimmy 007

KC 35 : 2,2 jt

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

KC-22 ; 1,7

Gom Sirait

----------


## b0rn2killll

:Peep: siapp siapp detik2 terakhir :Bolt:

----------


## jackk73

newbie coba ikutan 
KC018 - 1,6jt

----------


## Hendri Effendi

Maaf Om, saya tukar aj ya dari KC 009 ke KC 016..1.6 jt..thx..

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet
KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki
KC-008 - 1.600.000 by epoe
KC-009 - 1.600.000 by hendri effendi
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
KC-011 - 7.500.000 by oasis
KC-012 - 1.700.000 by herrydragon
KC-013 - 1.500.000 by dTm
KC-014 - 3.000.000 by cuber
KC-015 - 6.500.000 by dtan888
KC-016 - 1.500.000 by dalozt
KC-017 - 2.750.000 by ekochen
KC-018 - 1.600.000 by jackk73
KC-019 - 1.500.000 by
KC-020 - 1.500.000 by epoe
KC-021 - 1.650.000 by bodil
KC-022 - 1.700.000 by Aidama
KC-023 - 1.900.000 by tiny
KC-024 - 1.500.000 by RafflesG
KC-025 - 1.500.000 by ekochen
KC-026 - 1.900.000 by herrydragon
KC-027 - 2.500.000 by herrydragon
KC-028 - 1.600.000 by tjokferry
KC-029 - 1.750.000 by tjokferry
KC-030 - 1.500.000 by hxsutanto
KC-031 - 1.500.000 by waterkeeper
KC-033 - 1.550.000 by iwanskh
KC-034 - 1.500.000 by
KC-035 - 2.200.000 by jimmy 007
KC-036 - 1.600.000 by dadan

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> Maaf Om, saya tukar aj ya dari KC 009 ke KC 016..1.6 jt..thx..


Sory om tolong di pm sendiri yah bidder ke 2 tertinggi sebelum nya untuk KC 009. Kalo org nya bersedia untuk melanjutkan bid nya yg trakhir sih gak masalah. Thanks.

----------


## Hendri Effendi

Ok Om, thanks..untuk sementara saya tetap dulu di K 009..1.6 jt

----------


## abe

kc 033 1,6jt

----------


## epoe

*Lelang berakhir hingga Selasa, 4 Februari 2014, jam 21:00 waktu forum koi's.
**contoh : 21:00-21:05 ada bid yg masuk maka lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21:06-21:10, dst.

*

Yang ini lho ................................

----------


## abe

Tunggu di pengkolan om epoe. Yg itu pasti rame

----------


## tjokferry

Om epoe ngincer jg yahh

----------


## bodil

Bacaannya keureen niy om... 




> Untuk development / perkembangan Shusui Konishi bisa dilihat pada thread di bawah:
> 
> http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...shusui+konishi



Jadi ring samar-samar pun bisa tebal... Ckckckck..

apalagi KC skrng 1 thn kedepan baru di nilai...

semua mungkin bisa terjadi..  :Doh:  :Peace:  :Yo: 
 :Bolt: 
Ring samar2 msh masuk budget kantong newbie... 
Pattern kaya lisa-lisa

Monggo di lanjut om-om sekalian...  :Yo:  :Clap2:  :Flame:  :Target:  :Target:  :Rockon:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> *Lelang berakhir hingga Selasa, 4 Februari 2014, jam 21:00 waktu forum koi's.
> **contoh : 21:00-21:05 ada bid yg masuk maka lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21:06-21:10, dst.
> 
> *
> 
> Yang ini lho ................................



yg ini sereeeeem loh

----------


## Yulman

019 : 1,5 jt
024 : 1,6 jt
028 : 1,65 jt

----------


## kong

Kc 18 : 1.750.000

----------


## dedigouw

KC 08 Rp 1,7jt

----------


## LDJ

KC 29 : Rp 1.9jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet
KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki
KC-008 - 1.700.000 by dedigouw
KC-009 - 1.600.000 by hendri effendi
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
KC-011 - 7.500.000 by oasis
KC-012 - 1.700.000 by herrydragon
KC-013 - 1.500.000 by dTm
KC-014 - 3.000.000 by cuber
KC-015 - 6.500.000 by dtan888
KC-016 - 1.500.000 by dalozt
KC-017 - 2.750.000 by ekochen
KC-018 - 1.750.000 by kong
KC-019 - 1.500.000 by yulman
KC-020 - 1.500.000 by epoe
KC-021 - 1.650.000 by bodil
KC-022 - 1.700.000 by Aidama
KC-023 - 1.900.000 by tiny
KC-024 - 1.600.000 by yulman
KC-025 - 1.500.000 by ekochen
KC-026 - 1.900.000 by herrydragon
KC-027 - 2.500.000 by herrydragon
KC-028 - 1.650.000 by yulman
KC-029 - 1.900.000 by LDJ
KC-030 - 1.500.000 by hxsutanto
KC-031 - 1.500.000 by waterkeeper
KC-033 - 1.600.000 by abe
KC-034 - 1.500.000 by
KC-035 - 2.200.000 by jimmy 007
KC-036 - 1.600.000 by dadan

----------


## gegen

Kc-026 - 2.000.000
kc-016 - 1.600.000
kc-034 - 1.500.000

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Kc-36 : 1.650

----------


## epoe

shusui no.23 = 2000rb

----------


## epoe

shusui No. 008 = 1750rb

----------


## epoe

Mudah2an ..........................................

----------


## epoe

*Lelang berakhir hingga Selasa, 4 Februari 2014, jam 21:00 waktu forum koi's.

(wadooh keliru ......... bukan hari ini)*

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hehe....besok ngebutnya Om Epoe....

----------


## tjokferry

om epoe udah napsu  :Cheer2:

----------


## oasis

No 1 & 2 nya mana yah om agus 
Update lagi aja

----------


## abe

Om epoe wis nggak sabar, om Yan

----------


## Slametkurniawan

:Love:  Siap2  :Car:

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet
KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki
KC-008 - 1.750.000 by epoe
KC-009 - 1.600.000 by hendri effendi
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
KC-011 - 7.500.000 by oasis
KC-012 - 1.700.000 by herrydragon
KC-013 - 1.500.000 by dTm
KC-014 - 3.000.000 by cuber
KC-015 - 6.500.000 by dtan888
KC-016 - 1.600.000 by gegen
KC-017 - 2.750.000 by ekochen
KC-018 - 1.750.000 by kong
KC-019 - 1.500.000 by yulman
KC-020 - 1.500.000 by epoe
KC-021 - 1.650.000 by bodil
KC-022 - 1.700.000 by Aidama
KC-023 - 2.000.000 by epoe
KC-024 - 1.600.000 by yulman
KC-025 - 1.500.000 by ekochen
KC-026 - 2.000.000 by gegen
KC-027 - 2.500.000 by herrydragon
KC-028 - 1.650.000 by yulman
KC-029 - 1.900.000 by LDJ
KC-030 - 1.500.000 by hxsutanto
KC-031 - 1.500.000 by waterkeeper
KC-033 - 1.600.000 by abe
KC-034 - 1.500.000 by gegen
KC-035 - 2.200.000 by jimmy 007
KC-036 - 1.650.000 by bobbyaswin

----------


## abe

kc 16 1,650 jt

----------


## abe

KC 1


KC2


Permintaan Om Oasis

----------


## bodil

Jreeeeeng jreeeeng...  :Drum:   :Drum: 

jgn lupaaa Om - Om  smuaaaa, nanti malam penutupan ... 


*=============================================
Lucky Draw untuk Pemenang Online Auction: 
10 Ekor Tosai Platinum Ogon 26-30cm yg akan langsung diundi dan dikirim berbarengan dengan ikan KC. (Foto di Halaman 1)
6 X 5kg Pack Koi Food dari Konishi Koi Farm (Type bisa dipilih oleh pemenang lucky draw)

Bonus: Semua Peserta mendapatkan Kalender Konishi 2014

Instant Lucky Draw: 10 Ekor Tosai Platinum Ogon berukuran 25-30cm yg cenderung berkelamin Female dan akan dikirimkan langsung dengan Shusui KC kepada peserta. Lucky draw ini hanya berlaku untuk peserta yg mengikuti lelang online. 




* :Horn:  :Music:  :Peace:

----------


## iwanskh

KC-013 - 1.550.000 by iwanskh

----------


## frostbitez

> KC 1
> 
> 
> KC2
> 
> 
> Permintaan Om Oasis


cakepan yg 1 kalo dr kacamata nubie  :Peep:

----------


## Tiny

18.         1.8 jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet
KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki
KC-008 - 1.750.000 by epoe
KC-009 - 1.600.000 by hendri effendi
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
KC-011 - 7.500.000 by oasis
KC-012 - 1.700.000 by herrydragon
KC-013 - 1.500.000 by dTm
KC-014 - 3.000.000 by cuber
KC-015 - 6.500.000 by dtan888
KC-016 - 1.650.000 by abe
KC-017 - 2.750.000 by ekochen
KC-018 - 1.800.000 by tiny
KC-019 - 1.500.000 by yulman
KC-020 - 1.500.000 by epoe
KC-021 - 1.650.000 by bodil
KC-022 - 1.700.000 by Aidama
KC-023 - 2.000.000 by epoe
KC-024 - 1.600.000 by yulman
KC-025 - 1.500.000 by ekochen
KC-026 - 2.000.000 by gegen
KC-027 - 2.500.000 by herrydragon
KC-028 - 1.650.000 by yulman
KC-029 - 1.900.000 by LDJ
KC-030 - 1.500.000 by hxsutanto
KC-031 - 1.500.000 by waterkeeper
KC-033 - 1.600.000 by abe
KC-034 - 1.500.000 by gegen
KC-035 - 2.200.000 by jimmy 007
KC-036 - 1.650.000 by bobbyaswin

----------


## tri cun da

Om admin nanya ya ...no 36 di mulutnya ada item dikit apa kotoran dlm air? Makasi sblmnya

----------


## jackk73

KC018 - 2,1jt

----------


## abe

> KC-013 - 1.550.000 by iwanskh


Om no 13 ada yang nge bid nih. .. di page 26
Om iwanskh

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> Om admin nanya ya ...no 36 di mulutnya ada item dikit apa kotoran dlm air? Makasi sblmnya


Sepertinya emang ada titik item dikit om d mulut

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> Om no 13 ada yang nge bid nih. .. di page 26
> Om iwanskh


Ok nanto direkap ulang, thx ralat nya om

----------


## GTK

no.12 1,8 jt...makasih

----------


## hero

no. 29 : 1.950 jt

----------


## kong

Kc 18 : 2.200.000

----------


## oasis

Many thanks om, kelewat ga tau dipage mana 





> KC 1
> 
> 
> KC2
> 
> 
> Permintaan Om Oasis

----------


## oasis

> cakepan yg 1 kalo dr kacamata nubie


Ya suhu keliatanya banyak kejutan no 1...

----------


## member88

Kc 31   di 1, 7jt

----------


## member88

Kc 35 di  2, 25jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 35  2,3 jt

----------


## jackk73

KC018 - 2,5jt

----------


## RafflesG

Brooom pemanasan

----------


## tjokferry

last bid brp neh

----------


## dedigouw

KC 08 Rp 1,8jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

KC 28 = 1,7jt

----------


## kong

No 18 : 2.800.000
No 29 : 2.000.000

----------


## RafflesG

KC 24 =1,65jt

----------


## kong

Tolong direkap om.

----------


## tonitops

Kc 31 1.8 jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Tik.... tok... Tik.... tok 
Rekap nya om

----------


## tonitops

Kc 22..1.8 jt

----------


## Tiny

kc 35.    2.4 jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

om, rekap update......
biar tambah hot.....  30 menit penutupan

----------


## tonitops

Kc 35.. 2.5 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 35  2,5 jt

----------


## RafflesG

Rekaaap pleasee

----------


## Tiny

kc 35.     2.7 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 35  2,6 jt

----------


## member88

No 31 di 2jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No 35   3 jt

----------


## tonitops

Kc 31..2.1 jt

----------


## jackk73

Kc018 - 3jt

----------


## RafflesG

KC 27=2,55jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

5 menit.....

----------


## tri cun da

No 25 : 1.6jt

----------


## member88

Kc 31 di 2, 2 jt

----------


## kong

Kc 18 : 3.1

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

Kc 22 1, 9

----------


## tonitops

Kc 31 2,3Jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet
KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki
KC-008 - 1.800.000 by dedigouw 
KC-009 - 1.600.000 by hendri effendi
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
KC-011 - 7.500.000 by oasis
KC-012 - 1.800.000 by GTK
KC-013 - 1.550.000 by iwanskh
KC-014 - 3.000.000 by cuber
KC-015 - 6.500.000 by dtan888
KC-016 - 1.650.000 by abe
KC-017 - 2.750.000 by ekochen
KC-018 - 3.000.000 by jackk73
KC-019 - 1.500.000 by yulman
KC-020 - 1.500.000 by epoe
KC-021 - 1.650.000 by bodil
KC-022 - 1.800.000 by tonitops
KC-023 - 2.000.000 by epoe
KC-024 - 1.650.000 by rafflesG
KC-025 - 1.600.000 by tri cun da
KC-026 - 2.000.000 by gegen
KC-027 - 2.550.000 by rafflesg
KC-028 - 1.700.000 by stanleyjr 
KC-029 - 2.000.000 by kong
KC-030 - 1.500.000 by hxsutanto
KC-031 - 2.100.000 by tonitops
KC-033 - 1.600.000 by abe
KC-034 - 1.500.000 by gegen
KC-035 - 3.000.000 by dony lesmana
KC-036 - 1.650.000 by bobbyaswin

----------


## tonitops

Kc 22 2 jt

----------


## ekochen

No 25 1,7jt

----------


## gegen

KC 19 : 1,55 jt

----------


## tjokferry

kc 28 =1.750
kc 29 =2.050
kc 33 =1.650

----------


## Tiny

no 23.     2.1 jt

----------


## HANDOKO

no11- 7,6 jt

----------


## Smoker

Kc-22 : 2.200.000
kc-23 : 2.200.000

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> *PERATURAN, HADIAH, DLL:
> 
> PERIODE:
> 
> Setelah diskusi yg cukup panjang dengan beberapa petinggi Koi's mengenai periode KC ini, maka kami tentukan masa yg cukup panjang untuk benar2 menguji keeping skill para peserta sekaligus mempelajari development / perkembangan Shusui Konishi yg terbilang sangat lah menarik.
> 
> Ikan dinyatakan gugur bila mati di kolam peserta.
> 
> Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini kurang lebih 1 Tahun untuk pemenang live auction dan 14 bulan untuk pemenang online auction, terhitung mulai Shusui ini diterima oleh peserta s/d 9th Koi's Festival pada bulan April 2015.
> ...


1 menit........

----------


## kong

KC 18 : 3.1jt
KC 29 : 2.1 jt

----------


## Tiny

kc 23.   2.3 jt

----------


## Smoker

Kc-22 : 2.200.000
kc-23 : 2.400.000

----------


## tjokferry

kc 29 2150

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Teruskan perjuangan om Tiny.

----------


## jimmy 007

no.22 : 1,9 jt

----------


## kong

Kc 29 2.200.000

----------


## stanleyjr.private

KC 28 = 1.8 jt

----------


## abiserpong

Kc 18 : 3.150.000

----------


## jimmy 007

no.22:2,5jt

----------


## member88

Kc 31 di 2, 4jt

----------


## tonitops

Kc 22 2,3jt

----------


## Tiny

kc 23.     2.5 jt

----------


## tonitops

Kc 31 2,5jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

rem blong.....

----------


## jimmy 007

no. 29: 2,5 jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Ayo dong om member88  :Heh:

----------


## tonitops

Kc 22 2,6 jt

----------


## kong

KC 18 : 3.2 jt

----------


## tjokferry

kc 19 = 1550

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Ayo dong om member88


ayo donk om slamet.....

----------


## tjokferry

kc 28 = 1.850

----------


## abiserpong

Kc 18 : 3,25 jt

----------


## bodil

Tik tak toe...  :Clock:

----------


## abe

:Boom: Booooooo mmmmmmm

----------


## stanleyjr.private

kc 28 = 1.9 jt

----------


## tri cun da

No 25 1750
No 36 1700

----------


## jackk73

Kc018 - 3.3jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet
KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki
KC-008 - 1.800.000 by dedigouw 
KC-009 - 1.600.000 by hendri effendi
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
KC-011 - 7.600.000 by handoko
KC-012 - 1.800.000 by GTK
KC-013 - 1.550.000 by iwanskh
KC-014 - 3.000.000 by cuber
KC-015 - 6.500.000 by dtan888
KC-016 - 1.650.000 by abe
KC-017 - 2.750.000 by ekochen
KC-018 - 3.100.000 by kong
KC-019 - 1.550.000 by gegen
KC-020 - 1.500.000 by epoe
KC-021 - 1.650.000 by bodil
KC-022 - 2.300.000 by smoker
KC-023 - 2.400.000 by smoker
KC-024 - 1.650.000 by rafflesG
KC-025 - 1.700.000 by ekochen
KC-026 - 2.000.000 by gegen
KC-027 - 2.550.000 by rafflesg
KC-028 - 1.750.000 by tjokferry 
KC-029 - 2.200.000 by kong
KC-030 - 1.500.000 by hxsutanto
KC-031 - 2.300.000 by tonitops
KC-033 - 1.650.000 by tjokferry
KC-034 - 1.500.000 by gegen
KC-035 - 3.000.000 by dony lesmana
KC-036 - 1.650.000 by bobbyaswin

----------


## kong

KC 18 : 3.3 jt
KC 24 : 2 jt

----------


## tonitops

Kc 26 2,1jt

----------


## kong

Sudah selesai?

----------


## abiserpong

Kc 18 : 3.5 jt

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

Kc 20 1, 6

----------


## Thundiez

26 2150

36 1700

----------


## bodil

:Doh:  :Caked:  :Yo:

----------


## gegen

KC 26 : 2,15 jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

28 = 1.9 jt

----------


## tri cun da

No 25: 1750
No 36 :1700

----------


## hero

No.29. 2,8 jt

----------


## jackk73

Kc018 - 3,5jt

----------


## tjokferry

kc 19 = 1.6

----------


## stanleyjr.private

tarik napas.,,  he he he..
masih ada 10 mnt prpanjangan waktu

----------


## kong

KC 29 : 3.4 jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet
KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki
KC-008 - 1.800.000 by dedigouw 
KC-009 - 1.600.000 by hendri effendi
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
KC-011 - 7.600.000 by handoko
KC-012 - 1.800.000 by GTK
KC-013 - 1.550.000 by iwanskh
KC-014 - 3.000.000 by cuber
KC-015 - 6.500.000 by dtan888
KC-016 - 1.650.000 by abe
KC-017 - 2.750.000 by ekochen
KC-018 - 3.150.000 by abiserpong
KC-019 - 1.550.000 by gegen
KC-020 - 1.500.000 by epoe
KC-021 - 1.650.000 by bodil
KC-022 - 2.300.000 by smoker
KC-023 - 2.500.000 by smoker
KC-024 - 1.650.000 by rafflesG
KC-025 - 1.700.000 by ekochen
KC-026 - 2.000.000 by gegen
KC-027 - 2.550.000 by rafflesg
KC-028 - 1.800.000 by stanleyjr
KC-029 - 2.500.000 by jimmy007
KC-030 - 1.500.000 by hxsutanto
KC-031 - 2.500.000 by tonitops
KC-033 - 1.650.000 by tjokferry
KC-034 - 1.500.000 by gegen
KC-035 - 3.000.000 by dony lesmana
KC-036 - 1.650.000 by bobbyaswin

----------


## gegen

KC 19 : 1,65jt

----------


## abe

:Peep:   :Peep:    Siap2

----------


## tonitops

Kc26 2,2 jt

----------


## jimmy 007

no.29:  3 jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Siap2


3 menit. ..

----------


## kong

KC 18 : 3.6jt

----------


## gegen

KC 26 : 2,3jt

----------


## abe

Siap2 Batrey. Awas lampu mati

----------


## jackk73

kc018 - 3.8jt

----------


## tonitops

Bid an sy sementara kc 22 2,6jt; kc 26 2,2jt; kc 31 2,5jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

diam diam.....
temen temen, ngincer no.18.....
luar biasa...

----------


## tjokferry

kc 8 = 1.850

----------


## abe

> diam diam.....
> temen temen, ngincer no.18.....
> luar biasa...


Lumayan mirip lisa lisa

----------


## stanleyjr.private

baterai low battttttff......

----------


## tonitops

Kc 26 2,5jt

----------


## bodil

Rem msh blooong....  :Flame:

----------


## dedigouw

KC 08 Rp 1,9jt

----------


## tonitops

Bid an sy sementara kc 22 2,6jt; kc 26 2,5jt; kc 31 2,5jt

----------


## Thundiez

13 1600
30 1550
36 1750

----------


## tjokferry

kc 8 = 1,950

----------


## tjokferry

kc 28 = 1,950

----------


## gegen

KC 26 2,55jt

----------


## dedigouw

KC 08 Rp 2,5

----------


## hero

No.29: 3jt

----------


## tri cun da

No 25 dan 36 @ 1750

----------


## tonitops

Bid an sy sementara kc 22 2,6jt; kc 26 2,6jt; kc 31 2,5jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Rem msh blooong....


pasrah aja dech...

pake rem tangan dulu.....

update nya om seiryuu ...

----------


## abe

:Thumb:   Ikan mantab.... Peserta galak2     :Hail:

----------


## gegen

idem.....
ampyun

----------


## Thundiez

Bid terakhir 9.26 berarti close 9.35 yah (kalau gak ada yg bid lagi)

----------


## bodil

Hihihih iyah om stanley... Wkwkwkwkw... Rem kaki kalo bisa juga.. Hahahaha  :Caked: 

btw nyolok battereeiii dimana om ?  :Doh:  Hihihihi..

----------


## gegen

KC 26 : 2,65jt

----------


## abe

> Bid terakhir 9.26 berarti close 9.35 yah (kalau gak ada yg bid lagi)


Betul ...... :Peace:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Lumayan mirip lisa lisa


maybe next time....

----------


## frostbitez

ga ada yg rekap

----------


## viktor

no 16 = 1.700

----------


## tjokferry

bid terakhir brp yah om?

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> ga ada yg rekap


om epoe.... 
kemana nih.......

----------


## tjokferry

om stanley, semangat

----------


## RafflesG

Rekaaap please Om Agus

----------


## Thundiez

> no 16 = 1.700


Lelang berakhir 9.40

----------


## tonitops

Kc 30 1,6jt

----------


## abe

no 16 = 1.800

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> om stanley, semangat


iya lah om....
ndak punya shusui drumah...

----------


## abe

> iya lah om....
> ndak punya shusui drumah...


Sama om. Gosanke mulu

----------


## viktor

no 20 = 1.550

----------


## ekochen

kc  25  2 jt

----------


## tjokferry

shusui itu istimewanya dimana om? maklum newbie baru belajar,
gosanke itu kayak apa om abe?

----------


## Thundiez

Permisi 30 1650

----------


## abe

> shusui itu istimewanya dimana om? maklum newbie baru belajar,
> gosanke itu kayak apa om abe?


Waduh......  Itu mah selera Om.
Semuanya istimewa  [kalo bagus] he... he... he....
Sama2 nubie

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> shusui itu istimewanya dimana om? maklum newbie baru belajar,
> gosanke itu kayak apa om abe?


mungkin ... 
om seiryuu bisa jawab, soal shusui...

----------


## tonitops

Kc 30 1,7jt

----------


## gegen

kpn berakhirnya nih.....

----------


## Thundiez

Kc 30 1750 masih boleh?

----------


## Thundiez

> kpn berakhirnya nih.....


Kalau gak ada yg ngebid lagi 9.50

----------


## tonitops

Kc 30 1,8jt

----------


## tjokferry

:Decision:

----------


## Thundiez

> Kc 30 1,8jt


 :Yield:  :Yield:  :Yield: 

30 1,85 masih bisa

----------


## absolion

Nyoba ah Kc 20 1,6

----------


## tonitops

Kc 30 1,9jt

----------


## Thundiez

Tanggung 30 2000 aja deh

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet
> KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki
> KC-008 - 1.800.000 by dedigouw 
> KC-009 - 1.600.000 by hendri effendi
> KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
> KC-011 - 7.600.000 by handoko
> KC-012 - 1.800.000 by GTK
> KC-013 - 1.550.000 by iwanskh
> KC-014 - 3.000.000 by cuber
> ...


update info terakhir om.....
ditunggj ya om...

----------


## viktor

kc 20 = 1.650

----------


## tonitops

Kc 30 2,1jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet
KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki
KC-008 - 2.500.000 by dedigouw
KC-009 - 1.600.000 by hendri effendi
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
KC-011 - 7.600.000 by handoko
KC-012 - 1.800.000 by GTK
KC-013 - 1.600.000 by thundiez
KC-014 - 3.000.000 by cuber
KC-015 - 6.500.000 by dtan888
KC-016 - 1.700.000 by abe
KC-017 - 2.750.000 by ekochen
KC-018 - 3.800.000 by jackk73
KC-019 - 1.650.000 by gegen
KC-020 - 1.600.000 by epoe
KC-021 - 1.650.000 by bodil
KC-022 - 2.600.000 by tonitops
KC-023 - 2.500.000 by smoker
KC-024 - 2.000.000 by kong
KC-025 - 1.750.000 by tri cun da
KC-026 - 2.650.000 by gegen
KC-027 - 2.550.000 by rafflesg
KC-028 - 1.950.000 by tjokferry
KC-029 - 3.400.000 by kong
KC-030 - 1.600.000 by tonitops
KC-031 - 2.500.000 by tonitops
KC-033 - 1.650.000 by tjokferry
KC-034 - 1.500.000 by gegen
KC-035 - 3.500.000 by dony lesmana
KC-036 - 1.750.000 by thundiez

----------


## Thundiez

> Kc 30 2,1jt


 :Faint:  :Faint:  :Faint:  :Faint:  :Faint:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

kc 28 = 2.0 jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

lanjut.....

----------


## gegen

ampyun om...... dah pecahin 2 celengan

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

Kc 20 1750 rb

----------


## tjokferry

wuih om stanley galakk  :Happy:

----------


## tjokferry

kc16 = 1.750

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> wuih om stanley galakk


he he he......

----------


## tupai

gile seru bgt bidding race nya hajarrrr

----------


## absolion

Kc no. 33 1,7

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet
> KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki
> KC-008 - 2.500.000 by dedigouw
> KC-009 - 1.600.000 by hendri effendi
> KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
> KC-011 - 7.600.000 by handoko
> KC-012 - 1.800.000 by GTK
> KC-013 - 1.600.000 by thundiez
> KC-014 - 3.000.000 by cuber
> ...


update info..... lagi om....

----------


## tjokferry

kc 20 1.650

----------


## tri cun da

Kopiii...kopiii..kopi bang ..biar ga ngantuk

----------


## hxsutanto

KC 27 Rp 2.6jt

----------


## tjokferry

kc 33 - 1.750 :Cool3:

----------


## LDJ

Lha balik lagi di mari ikannya udah pada mental di atas 3jt semua hixxx

----------


## viktor

Kc 016 = 1.850

----------


## RafflesG

Kc27=2,65jt

----------


## abe

Kc 016 = 1.900

----------


## hxsutanto

KC 27 Rp 2.7

----------


## RafflesG

Kc27=2,75jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Kopiii...kopiii..kopi bang ..biar ga ngantuk


bukan kopi om...  

yg dicari skrg.... cazzz hp, hilang baterai tinggal 4%....  mati nich....

----------


## hxsutanto

KC 27 Rp 2.8

----------


## RafflesG

kc27=2,85jt

----------


## hxsutanto

KC 27 Rp 2.9

----------


## RafflesG

Kc27=2,95jt

----------


## bodil

Hahahaha... Iyah om stanley... Cari colokan... Biar update trusss...  :Rockon:

----------


## tjokferry

ngantuk neh,, ayo om stanley bid lagi  :Tongue:

----------


## wandy lesmana

kc 26  2,700

----------


## abe

:Pray:  :Pray:  :Pray:  :Pray:  :Pray:  ......

----------


## tri cun da

> bukan kopi om...  
> 
> yg dicari skrg.... cazzz hp, hilang baterai tinggal 4%....  mati nich....


Hahhahahhah ...jgn jauh2 dr stopkontak om

----------


## hxsutanto

KC 27 Rp 3jt

----------


## gegen

KC 26 : 2,75jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Hahahaha... Iyah om stanley... Cari colokan... Biar update trusss...


ha ha ha . .. 

hp tinggal 3%....   last lap....

----------


## RafflesG

Kc27=3,1jt

----------


## hxsutanto

KC 27 Rp 3.15

----------


## RafflesG

Kc27=3,2jt

----------


## hero

no.29 : 3,5 jt

----------


## bodil

Udh pada ngobrol santai niy kayanya pembalap smua.... Lagi pada ngupi2 di pit stop... :Tea: 

over heat kali yaaa..?  :Doh:

----------


## hxsutanto

KC 27 Rp 3.25

----------


## RafflesG

Kc27=3,3jt

----------


## hxsutanto

KC 27 Rp 3.35

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Kc27=3,3jt


nah skrg giliran om raffless vs hxsutanto....

semangat,,,,,,,,

----------


## RafflesG

Kc27=3,4jt

----------


## tri cun da

Om raffles g ama om hxsutanto hompimpa aja deh jgn berebut wakakakakakk

----------


## hxsutanto

KC 27 Rp 3.45

----------


## billy

KC 16 Rp 1.95

----------


## RafflesG

Nggak punya shusui dikolam neh

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Blm selesai ya ?  :Peep:

----------


## RafflesG

Kc27=3,500

----------


## jackk73

Wah belum kelar juga ya? Seru neh..

----------


## abe

Terpaksa dijangkepi
KC 16 Rp 2 jt

----------


## tjokferry

salip salipan nehh  :High5:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> *PERATURAN, HADIAH, DLL:
> 
> PERIODE:
> 
> Setelah diskusi yg cukup panjang dengan beberapa petinggi Koi's mengenai periode KC ini, maka kami tentukan masa yg cukup panjang untuk benar2 menguji keeping skill para peserta sekaligus mempelajari development / perkembangan Shusui Konishi yg terbilang sangat lah menarik.
> 
> Ikan dinyatakan gugur bila mati di kolam peserta.
> 
> Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini kurang lebih 1 Tahun untuk pemenang live auction dan 14 bulan untuk pemenang online auction, terhitung mulai Shusui ini diterima oleh peserta s/d 9th Koi's Festival pada bulan April 2015.
> ...


no.27.......
 polos....

----------


## hxsutanto

Saya ngalah deh sama Om Raffles, peace hehehehe ... ikan cakep Om

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Blm selesai ya ?


masih om....
nunggu perang dingin, si om raffles vs hxsusanto.....

----------


## RafflesG

Thx om hxsutanto, pengin punya shusui dikolam hahahahaha

----------


## abe

> Thx om hxsutanto, pengin punya shusui dikolam hahahahaha


Sama Om...... :Hail:

----------


## effendig

no20: 1,750

----------


## billy

KC 16 2,050jt

----------


## oasis

Kc 011 7650 jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Thx om hxsutanto, pengin punya shusui dikolam hahahahaha


the end.....    22:30.....

monggo diketok palu.... om seiryuu....

update info....

----------


## abe

KC 16 2,1jt

----------


## viktor

Kc 20 = 1.800

----------


## billy

KC 16 2,150jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Thx om hxsutanto, pengin punya shusui dikolam hahahahaha


Om perangnya sdh reda ?  :Peep: 

Seru banget yah, ibarat perang dingin :

china vs jepang vs Korea vs  vietnam, dikomporin amerika .

----------


## effendig

no 20: 1,900

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

Kc 20 1, 9 jt

----------


## RafflesG

Om hxsutanto berbaik hati ngalah ama newbie, Om Slamet

----------


## abe

Kc 09 1.650

----------


## stanleyjr.private

ya.... yg tadi nonton perang dingin....

monggo dilanjut nge bid nya....

he he he....

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

Kc 20 : 2 jt
Gom Sirait

----------


## tjokferry

om stanley masih semangat neh  :Bounce:

----------


## wandy lesmana

no 26  2,8 juta

----------


## viktor

Kc 20 = 1.950 biar seru .......

----------


## effendig

no 20: 2,100

----------


## RafflesG

Omzet udah 100jt nggak yaaaa

----------


## Hendri Effendi

KC 016..2.2 jt

----------


## abe

> Omzet udah 100jt nggak yaaaa


Dihitung Om

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Om hxsutanto berbaik hati ngalah ama newbie, Om Slamet


KC seru om, setahun lg kita tempur di arena KOIs Festival ke 9 tahun 2015.  :Becky:

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

Kc 20 2,5 jt
Gom Sirait

----------


## gegen

KC 26 : 2,85jt

----------


## RafflesG

Betul Om Slamet, kayaknya pertama kali KC sampe 1 thn, bakalan banyak kejutan neeh

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Omzet udah 100jt nggak yaaaa


bisa....

asal masing masing no.... di bid diatas 3jt

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

Balas om sampai pagi...hahaha

----------


## billy

KC16 2,25jt

----------


## RafflesG

Yg disimpan untul lelang, spt nya bagus deh, hehehehehehe

----------


## Hendri Effendi

kc 016..2.3 jt

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

Tidur dulu...ngendorkan urat leher...selamat malam all

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> KC seru om, setahun lg kita tempur di arena KOIs Festival ke 9 tahun 2015.


pasti seru....

skrg ikan 20cm.... 1 tahun growth 40 cm

total bisa 60cm ( asal ndak mati aja )

amin.....

----------


## RafflesG

Perebutan no 16 seruu, lanjuuut

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Perebutan no 16 seruu, lanjuuut


om hendy vs om effendi ya.....

ya wes... kita jadi penonton dulu...

----------


## tjokferry

perlu rekap nih kyknya ..

----------


## RafflesG

EO nya ketiduran kayaknya, peace hahahaha

----------


## wandy lesmana

no 22  2,650

----------


## effendig

no 28: 2,000

----------


## tonitops

22.. 2.7 jt

----------


## Bang Eed

Kc 23= 2.6 jt

----------


## effendig

no 25: 1,800

----------


## RafflesG

Kayaknya sampe midnight

----------


## LDJ

Intip sejam lagi ahh

----------


## Thundiez

Tunggu ampe pada tidur lalu salip d tikungan wkwkwkwkwk

----------


## RafflesG

Strategi tingkat tinggi niih, hahahahha

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet
KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki
KC-008 - 2.500.000 by dedigouw
KC-009 - 1.650.000 by abe
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
KC-011 - 7.650.000 by oasis
KC-012 - 1.800.000 by GTK
KC-013 - 1.600.000 by thundiez
KC-014 - 3.000.000 by cuber
KC-015 - 6.500.000 by dtan888
KC-016 - 2.300.000 by hendrieffendi
KC-017 - 2.750.000 by ekochen
KC-018 - 3.800.000 by jackk73
KC-019 - 1.650.000 by gegen
KC-020 - 2.500.000 by aidama
KC-021 - 1.650.000 by bodil
KC-022 - 2.700.000 by tonitops
KC-023 - 2.500.000 by smoker
KC-024 - 2.000.000 by kong
KC-025 - 1.750.000 by tri cun da
KC-026 - 2.850.000 by gegen
KC-027 - 3.500.000 by rafflesg
KC-028 - 2.000.000 by stanley
KC-029 - 3.500.000 by hero
KC-030 - 2.100.000 by tonitops
KC-031 - 2.500.000 by tonitops
KC-033 - 1.750.000 by tjokferry
KC-034 - 1.500.000 by gegen
KC-035 - 3.500.000 by dony lesmana
KC-036 - 1.750.000 by thundiez

----------


## Jusri

No 34: 1,6

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet
KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki
KC-008 - 2.500.000 by dedigouw
KC-009 - 1.650.000 by abe
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
KC-011 - 7.650.000 by oasis
KC-012 - 1.800.000 by GTK
KC-013 - 1.600.000 by thundiez
KC-014 - 3.000.000 by cuber
KC-015 - 6.500.000 by dtan888
KC-016 - 2.300.000 by hendrieffendi
KC-017 - 2.750.000 by ekochen
KC-018 - 3.800.000 by jackk73
KC-019 - 1.650.000 by gegen
KC-020 - 2.500.000 by aidama
KC-021 - 1.650.000 by bodil
KC-022 - 2.700.000 by tonitops
KC-023 - 2.600.000 by bang eed
KC-024 - 2.000.000 by kong
KC-025 - 1.800.000 by effendig
KC-026 - 2.850.000 by gegen
KC-027 - 3.500.000 by rafflesg
KC-028 - 2.000.000 by stanley
KC-029 - 3.500.000 by hero
KC-030 - 2.100.000 by tonitops
KC-031 - 2.500.000 by tonitops
KC-033 - 1.750.000 by tjokferry
KC-034 - 1.500.000 by gegen
KC-035 - 3.500.000 by dony lesmana
KC-036 - 1.750.000 by thundiez

----------


## viktor

Kc 028 = 2.050 susah Tidur lumayan ada yg nemeni Nge Bid he...he.... he....

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet
KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki
KC-008 - 2.500.000 by dedigouw
KC-009 - 1.650.000 by abe
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
KC-011 - 7.650.000 by oasis
KC-012 - 1.800.000 by GTK
KC-013 - 1.600.000 by thundiez
KC-014 - 3.000.000 by cuber
KC-015 - 6.500.000 by dtan888
KC-016 - 2.300.000 by hendrieffendi
KC-017 - 2.750.000 by ekochen
KC-018 - 3.800.000 by jackk73
KC-019 - 1.650.000 by gegen
KC-020 - 2.500.000 by aidama
KC-021 - 1.650.000 by bodil
KC-022 - 2.700.000 by tonitops
KC-023 - 2.600.000 by bang eed
KC-024 - 2.000.000 by kong
KC-025 - 1.800.000 by effendig
KC-026 - 2.850.000 by gegen
KC-027 - 3.500.000 by rafflesg
KC-028 - 2.000.000 by stanley
KC-029 - 3.500.000 by hero
KC-030 - 2.100.000 by tonitops
KC-031 - 2.500.000 by tonitops
KC-033 - 1.750.000 by tjokferry
KC-034 - 1.600.000 by jusri
KC-035 - 3.500.000 by dony lesmana
KC-036 - 1.750.000 by thundiez

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet
KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki
KC-008 - 2.500.000 by dedigouw
KC-009 - 1.650.000 by abe
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
KC-011 - 7.650.000 by oasis
KC-012 - 1.800.000 by GTK
KC-013 - 1.600.000 by thundiez
KC-014 - 3.000.000 by cuber
KC-015 - 6.500.000 by dtan888
KC-016 - 2.300.000 by hendrieffendi
KC-017 - 2.750.000 by ekochen
KC-018 - 3.800.000 by jackk73
KC-019 - 1.650.000 by gegen
KC-020 - 2.500.000 by aidama
KC-021 - 1.650.000 by bodil
KC-022 - 2.700.000 by tonitops
KC-023 - 2.600.000 by bang eed
KC-024 - 2.000.000 by kong
KC-025 - 1.800.000 by effendig
KC-026 - 2.850.000 by gegen
KC-027 - 3.500.000 by rafflesg
KC-028 - 2.050.000 by viktor
KC-029 - 3.500.000 by hero
KC-030 - 2.100.000 by tonitops
KC-031 - 2.500.000 by tonitops
KC-033 - 1.750.000 by tjokferry
KC-034 - 1.600.000 by jusri
KC-035 - 3.500.000 by dony lesmana
KC-036 - 1.750.000 by thundiez

----------


## wandy lesmana

no 22  2,750

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet
KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki
KC-008 - 2.500.000 by dedigouw
KC-009 - 1.650.000 by abe
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
KC-011 - 7.650.000 by oasis
KC-012 - 1.800.000 by GTK
KC-013 - 1.600.000 by thundiez
KC-014 - 3.000.000 by cuber
KC-015 - 6.500.000 by dtan888
KC-016 - 2.300.000 by hendrieffendi
KC-017 - 2.750.000 by ekochen
KC-018 - 3.800.000 by jackk73
KC-019 - 1.650.000 by gegen
KC-020 - 2.500.000 by aidama
KC-021 - 1.650.000 by bodil
KC-022 - 2.750.000 by wandy lesmana
KC-023 - 2.600.000 by bang eed
KC-024 - 2.000.000 by kong
KC-025 - 1.800.000 by effendig
KC-026 - 2.850.000 by gegen
KC-027 - 3.500.000 by rafflesg
KC-028 - 2.050.000 by viktor
KC-029 - 3.500.000 by hero
KC-030 - 2.100.000 by tonitops
KC-031 - 2.500.000 by tonitops
KC-033 - 1.750.000 by tjokferry
KC-034 - 1.600.000 by jusri
KC-035 - 3.500.000 by dony lesmana
KC-036 - 1.750.000 by thundiez

----------


## tjokferry

kc 36 = 1,8

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

bila sampai 11:10, tidak ada bid masuk maka lelang berakhir

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet
KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki
KC-008 - 2.500.000 by dedigouw
KC-009 - 1.650.000 by abe
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
KC-011 - 7.650.000 by oasis
KC-012 - 1.800.000 by GTK
KC-013 - 1.600.000 by thundiez
KC-014 - 3.000.000 by cuber
KC-015 - 6.500.000 by dtan888
KC-016 - 2.300.000 by hendrieffendi
KC-017 - 2.750.000 by ekochen
KC-018 - 3.800.000 by jackk73
KC-019 - 1.650.000 by gegen
KC-020 - 2.500.000 by aidama
KC-021 - 1.650.000 by bodil
KC-022 - 2.750.000 by wandy lesmana
KC-023 - 2.600.000 by bang eed
KC-024 - 2.000.000 by kong
KC-025 - 1.800.000 by effendig
KC-026 - 2.850.000 by gegen
KC-027 - 3.500.000 by rafflesg
KC-028 - 2.050.000 by viktor
KC-029 - 3.500.000 by hero
KC-030 - 2.100.000 by tonitops
KC-031 - 2.500.000 by tonitops
KC-033 - 1.750.000 by tjokferry
KC-034 - 1.600.000 by jusri
KC-035 - 3.500.000 by dony lesmana
KC-036 - 1.800.000 by tjokferry

----------


## billy

KC 21..1,7jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet
KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki
KC-008 - 2.500.000 by dedigouw
KC-009 - 1.650.000 by abe
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
KC-011 - 7.650.000 by oasis
KC-012 - 1.800.000 by GTK
KC-013 - 1.600.000 by thundiez
KC-014 - 3.000.000 by cuber
KC-015 - 6.500.000 by dtan888
KC-016 - 2.300.000 by hendrieffendi
KC-017 - 2.750.000 by ekochen
KC-018 - 3.800.000 by jackk73
KC-019 - 1.650.000 by gegen
KC-020 - 2.500.000 by aidama
KC-021 - 1.700.000 by billy
KC-022 - 2.750.000 by wandy lesmana
KC-023 - 2.600.000 by bang eed
KC-024 - 2.000.000 by kong
KC-025 - 1.800.000 by effendig
KC-026 - 2.850.000 by gegen
KC-027 - 3.500.000 by rafflesg
KC-028 - 2.050.000 by viktor
KC-029 - 3.500.000 by hero
KC-030 - 2.100.000 by tonitops
KC-031 - 2.500.000 by tonitops
KC-033 - 1.750.000 by tjokferry
KC-034 - 1.600.000 by jusri
KC-035 - 3.500.000 by dony lesmana
KC-036 - 1.800.000 by tjokferry

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

bila sampai 11:15, tidak ada bid masuk maka lelang berakhir

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Kc 028 = 2.050 susah Tidur lumayan ada yg nemeni Nge Bid he...he.... he....


he he he....

bisa ampe pagi om, bener.... 

no.28 = 2.1 jt

----------


## HANDOKO

no11 - 7700

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> no11 - 7700


malam ...   om han.....

kayaknya om oasis,,  udah tidur.....

he he he....

----------


## RafflesG

Wah Om Handoko salip ditikungan

----------


## Thundiez

Hampir ketiduran 36 1850

----------


## stanleyjr.private

1 menit....

----------


## oasis

Kc 11 7,75 jt

----------


## Smoker

kc 22 - 2.800.000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

_KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet_
_KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki_
_KC-008 - 2.500.000 by dedigouw_
_KC-009 - 1.650.000 by abe_
_KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen_
_KC-011 - 7.650.000 by oasis_
_KC-012 - 1.800.000 by GTK_
_KC-013 - 1.600.000 by thundiez_
_KC-014 - 3.000.000 by cuber_
_KC-015 - 6.500.000 by dtan888_
_KC-016 - 2.300.000 by hendri effendi_
_KC-017 - 2.750.000 by ekochen_
_KC-018 - 3.800.000 by jackk73_
_KC-019 - 1.650.000 by gegen_
_KC-020 - 2.500.000 by gom sirait_
_KC-021 - 1.650.000 by bodil_
_KC-022 - 2.700.000 by tonitops_
_KC-023 - 2.600.000 by bang eed_
_KC-024 - 2.000.000 by kong_
_KC-025 - 1.800.000 by effendig_
_KC-026 - 2.850.000 by gegen_
_KC-027 - 3.500.000 by rafflesg_
_KC-028 - 2.000.000 by stanleyjr.private_
_KC-029 - 3.500.000 by hero_
_KC-030 - 1.600.000 by tonitops_
_KC-031 - 2.500.000 by tonitops_
_KC-033 - 1.750.000 by tjokferry_
_KC-034 - 1.500.000 by gegen_
_KC-035 - 3.500.000 by dony lesmana_
_KC-036 - 1.750.000 by thundiez_

----------


## HANDOKO

semoga om stanley....he he he

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Kc 11 7,75 jt


wah seru nih....

kirain udah tidur, om.....

----------


## viktor

no. 28 = 2150  :Ranger:

----------


## Bang Eed

Kc 23 : 2.9 jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> no. 28 = 2150


no.28 = 2.2 jt....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> no 25: 1,800





> No 34: 1,6





> _KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet_
> _KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki_
> _KC-008 - 2.500.000 by dedigouw_
> _KC-009 - 1.650.000 by abe_
> _KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen_
> _KC-011 - 7.650.000 by oasis_
> _KC-012 - 1.800.000 by GTK_
> _KC-013 - 1.600.000 by thundiez_
> _KC-014 - 3.000.000 by cuber_
> ...


Dear all

posting 522 adalah pk 10.54 

posting 528 adalah pk 11.00

Menurut peraturan lelang sdh berakhir... hehehehe

----------


## RafflesG

Om Oasis vs Om Handoko

----------


## oasis

Cek om agus




> Dear all
> 
> posting 522 adalah pk 10.54 
> 
> posting 528 adalah pk 11.00
> 
> Menurut peraturan lelang sdh berakhir... hehehehe

----------


## HANDOKO

waduh blm tidur ....bid no 11 - 8 jt

----------


## tjokferry

lanjut om  :Tongue:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Om Oasis vs Om Handoko


lanjut......   

mumpung istri anak udah tidur....

----------


## viktor

ganti lg no 16 = 2350

----------


## Thundiez

> Dear all
> 
> posting 522 adalah pk 10.54 
> 
> posting 528 adalah pk 11.00
> 
> Menurut peraturan lelang sdh berakhir... hehehehe


Karena ada bid jam 11.00 jadi d perpanjang 11.05 bukan?

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Dear all
> 
> posting 522 adalah pk 10.54 
> 
> posting 528 adalah pk 11.00
> 
> Menurut peraturan lelang sdh berakhir... hehehehe


beneran nih...... 

gimana om admin ....

----------


## RafflesG

Gimana nih Om Agus, masih lanjut?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Karena ada bid jam 11.00 jadi d perpanjang 11.05 bukan?


posting 522 adalah pk 10.54 seharusnya bid terakhir adalah 10.59 

jadi posting 528 pk 11.00 adalah menit ke 6 dan bidnya menurut saya tidak sah karena sdh lewat dari 5 menit..

Mohon dikoreksi kalo salah  :Peep:

----------


## Hendri Effendi

kc 012 1850

----------


## oasis

> beneran nih...... 
> 
> gimana om admin ....


Jeda 6 menit, kalo lihat aturan nya si 5 menit si, silakan pihak panitia lelang..

----------


## stanleyjr.private

kesimpulan..... ?????

update bid nya.... ?????

----------


## wandy lesmana

no 22  2,850

----------


## Thundiez

> posting 522 adalah pk 10.54 seharusnya bid terakhir adalah 10.59 
> 
> jadi posting 528 pk 11.00 adalah menit ke 6 dan bidnya menurut saya tidak sah karena sdh lewat dari 5 menit..
> 
> Mohon dikoreksi kalo salah



contoh : 21:00-21:05 ada bid yg masuk maka lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21:06-21:10, dst.

jadi menurut newbie karena ada yg masuk 10.50-10.55 maka lelang d perpanjang jadi 10.56-11.00 lalu masuk 11.00-11.05 d perpanjng jadi 11.06-11.20

maaf kalau salah, keputisan final d tangan panitia

----------


## tjokferry

kenceng banget salip2an nya,, panitia jadi bingung  :Cheer2:

----------


## RafflesG

Kl menurut contoh di page 3, harusnya diperpanjang, gimana nih panitia

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Dear all
> 
> posting 522 adalah pk 10.54 
> 
> posting 528 adalah pk 11.00
> 
> Menurut peraturan lelang sdh berakhir... hehehehe


tik tok......

----------


## tjokferry

lanjut aja om

----------


## Slametkurniawan

:Ranger:  Ibarat balap, itu rem Udah blong semua.  :Biggrin1:

----------


## oasis

> contoh : 21:00-21:05 ada bid yg masuk maka lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21:06-21:10, dst.


10.54 diperpanjang 5 menit ::::: 10.59 om

Om dony cermat yah wkwk

----------


## gegen

Silahkan panitia...

----------


## stanleyjr.private

bearti update harga trakhir, di halaman 56....    yg diangkat om donny lesmana ya....

----------


## Hendri Effendi

Lanjut aj Om..

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

----------The End-------

----------


## RafflesG

Bisa sampe pagi kl lanjut, wkwkwkwkwkwk

----------


## Jusri

Bukannya 10:54 ada bid diperpanjang jadi 10:56-11:00 ?

----------


## gegen

Cukup aja om rek bobo euy...

----------


## RafflesG

Kirain Om Gom udah tidur, haahahahaha

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> contoh : 21:00-21:05 ada bid yg masuk maka lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21:06-21:10, dst.
> 
> jadi menurut newbie karena ada yg masuk 10.50-10.55 maka lelang d perpanjang jadi 10.56-11.00 lalu masuk 11.00-11.05 d perpanjng jadi 11.06-11.20
> 
> maaf kalau salah, keputisan final d tangan panitia


Maaf saya baca kurang teliti... lanjut berarti om .. hahahahha

----------


## hxsutanto

Belum yah ... Ditinggal non ton HBO masih lanjut

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> 10.54 diperpanjang 5 menit ::::: 10.59 om
> 
> Om dony cermat yah wkwk


untung ada om donny....

kalau ndak... bisa tabrak tabrakan....

rem blong semua....

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

> Kirain Om Gom udah tidur, haahahahaha


Bah....???

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Masih belum selesai nih .... Rekapnya om

----------


## RafflesG

Rame salip2 an nya Om Gom, rugi kl gak nonton, hahahahahahaha

----------


## Thundiez

> ----------The End-------


 :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Jadi lanjut nih ?  :Ranger:

----------


## oasis

Yang lanjut lanjut sing ngantuk turu

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> 


kalau di ambon bilang.....

seng .... ada lawan.... he he he.....

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

> Rame salip2 an nya Om Gom, rugi kl gak nonton, hahahahahahaha


Selamat malam bang Raffles... 
Klo ini benar benar tidur deh,  Waktu Indonesia Tengah sdh subuh nih. Hahaha. ..

----------


## oasis

Jadi bener ni lanjut? Rekap akhir dong

----------


## gegen

Done nih yah

----------


## RafflesG

Nunggu rekapan final by panitia.......

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Times up ....

----------


## oasis

- contoh : 21:00-21:05 ada bid yg masuk maka lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21:06-21:10, dst

21.05 - 21.10 ::: 5 menit
10.54 - 11.00 ::: 6 menit

Gmana yah

----------


## LDJ

> Jadi lanjut nih ?


 :Ranger:  bagi kopinya om dikitt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet
> KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki
> KC-008 - 2.500.000 by dedigouw
> KC-009 - 1.650.000 by abe
> KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
> KC-011 - 7.650.000 by oasis
> KC-012 - 1.800.000 by GTK
> KC-013 - 1.600.000 by thundiez
> KC-014 - 3.000.000 by cuber
> ...


update harga jam. 11:01 ......

monggo, dilanjut...... 

status nya ?????

----------


## tjokferry

ud pada tidur yah ??

----------


## gegen

Panitia sdg diskusi...

----------


## stanleyjr.private

kalau aturan di kantor, 5hari brturut turut, tidak masuk, dianggap mengunfurkan diri...

kalau di w.koi-s.org, 5menit dari bidding terakhir, dianggap close....

maybe yes, maybe no....

monggo om admin dan panitia
keputusanne di tunggu....

htrnuhun.....
salam koi....

----------


## gegen

Ijin bobo, malam om all

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Panitia sdg diskusi...


ya wes.....
kita tunggu, hasil nya pagi nanti...

selamat malam, semua.....

tuhan memberkati....

----------


## viktor

Kalau menurut Pengertian saya membaca contoh Peraturan lelang *21:00-21:05* *ada bid yg masuk maka lelang untuk semua ikan* *diperpanjang menjadi 21:06-21:10, dst. Jadi jika ada Bid diantara jam 22.50 s/d 22.55 diperpanjang 22.56 s/d 23.00 , jadi Bid terakhir jam 22.54 ( diantara jam 22.50 s/d 22.55) diperpanjang s/d jam 23.00 
maka Bid jam 23.00 adalah sah. tapi semua keputusan ada di Panitia Lelang.
Terimakasih.*

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Om victor belum tidur nih.....

----------


## viktor

Belum Ngantuk Om Bob , sayang ya lelang sdh Berakhir he...he... he....

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Habis tennis jAm 11 tadi aku pikir udah selesai , ternyata sampai malam juga ya lelangnya .... Seru om ...

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Kl udah jam segitu lanjut nonton bola ya , skalian nunggu nama pemenang lelang nya om victor

----------


## viktor

Wah Seru sekali Om Bob , Ndak bisa Tidur ada Bid bid an wah cocok he....he.... he....

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Ngebid shusui yg terakhir no brp aja om victor

----------


## viktor

sekarang baru dengerken music biar ngantuk Om Bob

----------


## viktor

no 16 ditimpa ,no 20 ditimpa no 28 ditimpa Akhirnya kembali no 16 Om Bob Tapi masih menunggu keputusan Panitia , Om Bob

----------


## epoe

_Wadoooooh dilusi ........karena urusan dan low batt, tau2 sudah lewat ....... ujah jauh tertinggal.
Tawaran terakhir adalah ini, bisa jadi  lebih ....... baru kali ini seru, dan timpa2an gawat ...............
tadinya pilihan saya ini ...........

008 = 2500                                           020 = 2500                                       023 = 2600_

----------


## epoe

_ya ngga apa2 lah, ........aku punya ini dari KC Yamaju :_ _- Sekarang pertumbuhannya bagus dan luar biasa warna-nya
_

----------


## epoe

_Dan yang ini ........ meskipun warnanya ngedrop, tetapi bisa recover ......_
_Cuma pertumbuhan juga luar biasa.  Tombo kuciwa ....... ya Om Bobby dan Om Viktor ?
_

----------


## b0rn2killll

> _Dan yang ini ........ meskipun warnanya ngedrop, tetapi bisa recover ......_
> _Cuma pertumbuhan juga luar biasa.  Tombo kuciwa ....... ya Om Bobby dan Om Viktor ?
> _


Fotoin donk perkeembangannya om opoe

----------


## b0rn2killll

:Doh:  gara-2 nungguin di tikungan yg panjang jaadi ketiiduraan

----------


## b0rn2killll

Siaapaa yang Koi kcnya mau di oper pm yah :Peep:

----------


## bodil

Hwaaaaa  :Faint: udh mogok mobilnya dari jam 10 td mlm.... :Sleep:  :Sleep:     Lgs masuk pit stop...  :Doh: 


Om stanley sepertinya nemu colokan yah... Battrei tinggal 3% ktnya, tapi standyby sampe midnight hihihihihi....  :Cell:    Mantaaap hp nya om... Hiuehiuheihe...  :Drum: 


Udh ada update terbaru kah... ??

 :Juggle:  :Clock:  :Grouphug:

----------


## goensoe

Blon ketahuan siapa pemenang nya ya

----------


## RafflesG

Final rekap nya masih blm ada nih

----------


## Jusri

> Kalau menurut Pengertian saya membaca contoh Peraturan lelang *21:00-21:05* *ada bid yg masuk maka lelang untuk semua ikan* *diperpanjang menjadi 21:06-21:10, dst. Jadi jika ada Bid diantara jam 22.50 s/d 22.55 diperpanjang 22.56 s/d 23.00 , jadi Bid terakhir jam 22.54 ( diantara jam 22.50 s/d 22.55) diperpanjang s/d jam 23.00 
> maka Bid jam 23.00 adalah sah. tapi semua keputusan ada di Panitia Lelang.
> Terimakasih.*


Pengertian saya juga begitu Om  :Thumb:

----------


## abe

Wah ........
Alhamdulillah dapat 1.
Meski belum mampu dapatin yg favorit [celengan dah dipecah padahal]......
Yang penting bisa partisipasi buat Kois.
Selamat buat para pemenang.

Panitia kayaknya masih bingung ya......
Memutuskan batas selesai lelang spt yg di upload om doni...
Apapun keputusannya saya harap, semua pihak bisa legowo....
Kois for friendshippp ..... OKE
thanks panitia

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Ok sebentar semuanya. Sory saya baru bangun sekali karena kurang enak badan kmaren malam. Biar saya rekap hasil yg terakhir dulu.

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*REKAP AKHIR*

KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet
KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki
KC-008 - 2.500.000 by dedigouw
KC-009 - 1.650.000 by abe
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
KC-011 - 8.000.000 by handoko
KC-012 - 1.850.000 by hendri effendi
KC-013 - 1.600.000 by thundiez
KC-014 - 3.000.000 by cuber
KC-015 - 6.500.000 by dtan888
KC-016 - 2.350.000 by viktor
KC-017 - 2.750.000 by ekochen
KC-018 - 3.800.000 by jackk73
KC-019 - 1.650.000 by gegen
KC-020 - 2.500.000 by aidama
KC-021 - 1.700.000 by billy
KC-022 - 2.850.000 by wandy lesmana
KC-023 - 2.600.000 by bang eed
KC-024 - 2.000.000 by kong
KC-025 - 1.800.000 by effendig
KC-026 - 2.850.000 by gegen
KC-027 - 3.500.000 by rafflesg
KC-028 - 2.100.000 by stanley JR
KC-029 - 3.500.000 by hero
KC-030 - 2.100.000 by tonitops
KC-031 - 2.500.000 by tonitops
KC-033 - 1.750.000 by tjokferry
KC-034 - 1.600.000 by jusri
KC-035 - 3.500.000 by dony lesmana
KC-036 - 1.850.000 by thundiez
*
Semua bid sampai terakhir dianggap sah karena sesuai aturan. Semua pemenang lelang harap mengkonfirmasi melalui contact di bawah:

Telp/SMS/ Whatsapp: 087877878888
BBM: 75348EDE*

*Pembayaran Lelang bisa melalui rek:
BCA 2330553777 a/n Agustinus Kurniawan*

Saat ini Panitia sedang mendiskusikan jalan keluar untuk kebingungan yg terjadi semalam karena mungkin ada beberapa peserta yg merasa kecewa karena mengira lelang sudah berakhir sehingga tidak mendapatkan ikan yg diinginkan. Untuk mengatasi masalah tersebeut, bila respon masih positif, 5 ekor ikan yg akan kami lelang live akan kami post juga sore ini sebagai tambahan lelang yg sudah ditutup di atas. 

Harap comment dan respon nya untuk solusi di atas.

----------


## hxsutanto

Boleh Om .... Setuju

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Dear teman teman .. Saya minta maaf salah mengerti peraturan.. Mhn dimaafkan .. Thx

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> *REKAP AKHIR*
> 
> KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet
> KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki
> KC-008 - 2.500.000 by dedigouw
> KC-009 - 1.650.000 by abe
> KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
> KC-011 - 8.000.000 by handoko
> KC-012 - 1.850.000 by hendri effendi
> ...


akhir nya.....

top lelang nya......,  banyak salip menyalip

ditikungan twrakhir...... 

bingung dag dig dug

----------


## goensoe

Setuju om tapi waktunya jangan terlalu lama

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*REKAP AKHIR

Sory ada beberapa yg kelewat, ini rekap akhir

*KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet
KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki
KC-008 - 2.500.000 by dedigouw
KC-009 - 1.650.000 by abe
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
KC-011 - 8.000.000 by handoko
KC-012 - 1.850.000 by hendri effendi
KC-013 - 1.600.000 by thundiez
KC-014 - 3.000.000 by cuber
KC-015 - 6.500.000 by dtan888
KC-016 - 2.350.000 by viktor
KC-017 - 2.750.000 by ekochen
KC-018 - 3.800.000 by jackk73
KC-019 - 1.650.000 by gegen
KC-020 - 2.500.000 by aidama
KC-021 - 1.700.000 by billy
KC-022 - 2.850.000 by wandy lesmana
KC-023 - 2.900.000 by bang eed
KC-024 - 2.000.000 by kong
KC-025 - 1.800.000 by effendig
KC-026 - 2.850.000 by gegen
KC-027 - 3.500.000 by rafflesg
KC-028 - 2.200.000 by stanleyJr
KC-029 - 3.500.000 by hero
KC-030 - 2.100.000 by tonitops
KC-031 - 2.500.000 by tonitops
KC-033 - 1.750.000 by tjokferry
KC-034 - 1.600.000 by jusri
KC-035 - 3.500.000 by dony lesmana
KC-036 - 1.850.000 by thundiez

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Dear teman teman .. Saya minta maaf salah mengerti peraturan.. Mhn dimaafkan .. Thx


yang penting.... hauwppy.....

dan kebersamaan.....

wajar wajar saja kok, saling memberi masukan.....

----------


## ekochen

> kc  25  2 jt


Ada yg gak kerekap om halaman 41

----------


## oceania

Aku ikuuuuut.

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> Ada yg gak kerekap om halaman 41



Iya betul om, maaf sekali.

*REKAP AKHIR

Sory ada beberapa yg kelewat, ini rekap akhir

*KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet
KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki
KC-008 - 2.500.000 by dedigouw
KC-009 - 1.650.000 by abe
KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
KC-011 - 8.000.000 by handoko
KC-012 - 1.850.000 by hendri effendi
KC-013 - 1.600.000 by thundiez
KC-014 - 3.000.000 by cuber
KC-015 - 6.500.000 by dtan888
KC-016 - 2.350.000 by viktor
KC-017 - 2.750.000 by ekochen
KC-018 - 3.800.000 by jackk73
KC-019 - 1.650.000 by gegen
KC-020 - 2.500.000 by aidama
KC-021 - 1.700.000 by billy
KC-022 - 2.850.000 by wandy lesmana
KC-023 - 2.900.000 by bang eed
KC-024 - 2.000.000 by kong
KC-025 - 2.000.000 by ekochen
KC-026 - 2.850.000 by gegen
KC-027 - 3.500.000 by rafflesg
KC-028 - 2.200.000 by stanleyJr
KC-029 - 3.500.000 by hero
KC-030 - 2.100.000 by tonitops
KC-031 - 2.500.000 by tonitops
KC-033 - 1.750.000 by tjokferry
KC-034 - 1.600.000 by jusri
KC-035 - 3.500.000 by dony lesmana
KC-036 - 1.850.000 by thundiez

----------


## b0rn2killll

> *REKAP AKHIR*
> 
> KC-001 - 5.200.000 by slamet
> KC-002 - 7.500.000 by bagoesriezki
> KC-008 - 2.500.000 by dedigouw
> KC-009 - 1.650.000 by abe
> KC-010 - 1.500.000 by wen
> KC-011 - 8.000.000 by handoko
> KC-012 - 1.850.000 by hendri effendi
> ...


Seetuju om

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Setuju om tapi waktunya jangan terlalu lama


Setuju , waktunya mgkn cm 1 atau 2 hari aja kali yaa

----------


## bodil

> Dear teman teman .. Saya minta maaf salah mengerti peraturan.. Mhn dimaafkan .. Thx






> yang penting.... hauwppy.....
> 
> dan kebersamaan.....
> 
> wajar wajar saja kok, saling memberi masukan.....




iya Om Donny & Om Stanley....   KOI untuk smua... :Rockon:  :First:  :High5: 


yang penting Happy...  :Bounce:  :Cheer2:  dan panitia juga sudah memberikan solusi sbg jalan keluarnya...

two thumbs  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  buat teman2 koi-s  dan panitia smuanya...  :Clap2:  :Clap2: 

mariiii kita tunggu post sisanya yang akan di infokan lebih lanjut...

Horeeeeeeee......  :Peace:  :Cheer2:

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*OK telah diputuskan 5 ekor di bawah ini akan dilelang sampai besok malam, Kamis 6 Feb 2014 jam 21:00 (9 malam) waktu server koi's dengan aturan injury time yg sama dengan kelipatan 100rb.

- Periode/increment 5 menit injury time adalah dari awal menit ke 1 sama ke menit ke 5 seperti di bawah:
- contoh : 21:01-21:05 ada bid yg masuk maka lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21:06-21:10, 
 - 21:06-21:10 ada bid yg masuk maka lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21:11-21:15

*
KC-003 (19cm)



KC-004 (18cm)



KC-005 (20cm)



KC-006 (21cm)



KC-007 (21cm)

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*KELIPATAN 100rb*

KC-003 - 1.500.000 by 
KC-004 - 1.500.000 by 
KC-005 - 1.500.000 by 
KC-006 - 1.500.000 by 
KC-007 - 1.500.000 by

----------


## bodil

ikutaaaan Om...

KC 04 : 2 jt

----------


## hxsutanto

KC 4. Dan 6 Rp 2.1 jt

----------


## oasis

Obat kecewa kc 04 2,5 jt

----------


## oasis

Kc 06 3 jt

----------


## oasis

Kc 7 1, 6 jt.

----------


## oasis

Kc 3 1, 7 jt.

----------


## RafflesG

Kc 06=2juta

----------


## absolion

kc 7 1,7 jt

----------


## bodil

KC 03 = 2jt   :Doh:

----------


## frostbitez

> Dear teman teman .. Saya minta maaf salah mengerti peraturan.. Mhn dimaafkan .. Thx


tiada maaf bagimu 
wkwkwk

----------


## hendrawb

KC 3   = 2,1jt
KC 4   = 2,6jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> KC 4. Dan 6 Rp 2.1 jt


kali ini, haruz dapet om.....

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> tiada maaf bagimu 
> wkwkwk


wedew..... 

kejam nian......

----------


## jimmy 007

KC 6 : 3,1 jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> [/URL]
> 
> KC-004 (18cm)
> 
> 
> 
> KC-005 (20cm)
> 
> 
> ...


last lap...... 

kamis, malam jumat besok....

----------


## bodil

KC 05 = 1.5jt   nyari yang msh di pingiran..  :Fish2:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

no.6 beni minimaliz, cuma ring rapi

manteppppp........

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-003 - 2.100.000 by hendrawb
KC-004 - 2.600.000 by hendrawb
KC-005 - 1.500.000 by bodil
KC-006 - 3.100.000 by jimmy 007
KC-007 - 1.700.000 by absolion

----------


## hxsutanto

Kc-004 - 2.700.000 
kc-006 - 3.200.000

----------


## HANDOKO

Maaf Om Oasis tadi malam sy hanya beruntung saja dpt no 11...kalau lanjut sy pasti kalah sama Om

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Maaf Om Oasis tadi malam sy hanya beruntung saja dpt no 11...kalau lanjut sy pasti kalah sama Om


ronde ke 2....

kamis, di malam jumat besok ..... 

hehhehehe.....

----------


## HANDOKO

kantong sdh bolong om Stanley

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Walah kc 3 keren bgt .. Terpaksa deh.. Kc 3  2,2 jt

----------


## ademilanforever

kc 004 : 4,000,000

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-003 - 2.200.000 by Dony Lesmana
KC-004 - 2.700.000 by hxsutanto
KC-005 - 1.500.000 by bodil
KC-006 - 3.200.000 by hxsutanto
KC-007 - 1.700.000 by absolion

----------


## soralokita

Kc - 003 : 2.600

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-003 - 2.200.000 by Dony Lesmana
KC-004 - 4.000.000 by ademilanforever
KC-005 - 1.500.000 by bodil
KC-006 - 3.200.000 by hxsutanto
KC-007 - 1.700.000 by absolion

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-003 - 2.600.000 by soralokita
KC-004 - 4.000.000 by ademilanforever
KC-005 - 1.500.000 by bodil
KC-006 - 3.200.000 by hxsutanto
KC-007 - 1.700.000 by absolion

----------


## bodil

wah senangnya dikawal trus KC nya ini...  :Spy: 

mantaaaapp... lanjutkan Om Om smuanya...  :Bump2: 

last lap besok...   :Peep:

----------


## oasis

Kc 03 3 jt
Kc 04 5 jt 
Kc 06 4 jt

----------


## oasis

> Maaf Om Oasis tadi malam sy hanya beruntung saja dpt no 11...kalau lanjut sy pasti kalah sama Om



Wah santai aja om.. Wkwk

----------


## ademilanforever

> Kc 03 3 jt
> Kc 04 5 jt 
> Kc 06 4 jt


Hahaha...... mantap euy

----------


## oasis

Biarin titip di malangbong aja wkwk

----------


## Jusri

KC 05 : 1,6 jt

----------


## soralokita

kc 03 : 3,2jt

----------


## cuber

KC03 3.5jt

----------


## bodil

KC 05 : 2jt

----------


## b0rn2killll

Selesaaai besok skr pada ngebut semua

----------


## abe

Mantab...... :Car:  :Car: 
Tapi awas besok disalip di pengkolan

----------


## bodil

banyak pembalap di tikungan Om...  :Doh:  :Laser:  :Bolt:  :Bump2:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Hahaha...... mantap euy


awas om... kesalip lagi....

he he he....

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-003 - 3.500.000 by cuber
KC-004 - 5.000.000 by oasis
KC-005 - 2.000.000 by bodil
KC-006 - 4.000.000 by oasis
KC-007 - 1.700.000 by absolion

----------


## viktor

Wah Kc 003 Paling Mantap .Siiip Tenan  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Flypig:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Wah .... Om victor mau timpa di tikungan terakhir utk no 3 nih kayaknya .... Hehehe.....

----------


## Gold

kc-003 3,6 pak

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> kc-003 3,6 pak


Ikan baik, pak.

----------


## RafflesG

Hahahahahaha bisa aja om Slamet

----------


## bodil

> kc-003 3,6 pak


Wah apa kabar om gold? Udh mayan lama nga keliatan niy...  :Yo: 

Kebuut om ... Bsk last lap..  :Target:

----------


## dutomo

Hahaha nih si om gold dari mana aja? Kangen, pak.

----------


## stanleyjr.private

sepi ya.... 

ndak serame kemarin....

----------


## bodil

> sepi ya.... 
> 
> ndak serame kemarin....



Iyah niy om....  :Boink:  :Spider: 

Lagi pada ngisi bensin kali...  :Pop2: 

kalo saya mah pinginnya ketok palu aja..  :Smash:  :Smash:  

Biar dapet ikan ... Hahahahahaha...  :Caked:

----------


## epoe

> kc-003 3,6 pak


Tumben OM Gold mau ikut ..................................................  ............... :Bathbaby:

----------


## epoe

> Ikan baik, pak.


Om SlametK, bisa aja .......guyonan  :Bathbaby:

----------


## epoe

KC Shusui 06 - 3,2jt  :Bathbaby:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Wah kita ketemu lagi Om Epoe.  :Thumb:

----------


## epoe

hehehehehe .............................met jumpa _Om SlametK_, yang kolam besar .............................. setenar namanya.  :Flypig:

----------


## Gold

> Hahaha nih si om gold dari mana aja? Kangen, pak.


terima kasih pak

----------


## Gold

> Wah apa kabar om gold? Udh mayan lama nga keliatan niy... 
> 
> Kebuut om ... Bsk last lap..


kabar baik pak, semoga kekejar pak

----------


## Gold

> Ikan baik, pak.


setuju pak

----------


## Yulman

003 = 3.7 jt
006 = 4.1 jt
007 = 1.8 jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-003 - 3.700.000 by yulman
KC-004 - 5.000.000 by oasis
KC-005 - 2.000.000 by bodil
KC-006 - 4.100.000 by yulman
KC-007 - 1.800.000 by yulman

----------


## stanleyjr.private

up up up....

----------


## epoe

_KC Pilihan ............ paling besar dan rakus makan, ......_

----------


## epoe

_KC-003 - 3.700.000 by yulman
KC-004 - 5.000.000 by oasis
KC-005 - 2.000.000 by bodil
KC-006 - 4.100.000 by yulman
KC-007 - 1.800.000 by yulman 						_

----------


## epoe

_kalau saya ..... sih, no.4 dan no.6_, namun bugdet "awak ni apalah"  :Happy:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> _kalau saya ..... sih, no.4 dan no.6_, namun bugdet "awak ni apalah"


Jual tanah om epoe... hehehe

----------


## LDJ

> _kalau saya ..... sih, no.4 dan no.6_, namun bugdet "awak ni apalah"


jual ikan om epoe, kebeli deh dua2nya  :Bathbaby:

----------


## LDJ

> kc-003 3,6 pak


 :Lock1:  kejar sampai dapet pak..ikannya baik :Thumb:

----------


## RafflesG

KC 006=4,2jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Kc 3 .. 4 jt

----------


## Yulman

006 = 4,5 jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-003 - 4.000.000 by dony lesmana
KC-004 - 5.000.000 by oasis
KC-005 - 2.000.000 by bodil
KC-006 - 4.500.000 by yulman
KC-007 - 1.800.000 by yulman

----------


## Thundiez

Cakep2 nih batch 2

----------


## effendig

REKAP 8 KALI, KELIRU LUCU

Wah maaf saya terlambat komen (tadi malam saya tidur di RS  :Tongue:  operasi achilles tendon jadi tidak buka koi-s):
LUCU juga nih lelang: saya masuk di hal 53, nomor posting 522, KC no 25
sejak itu sudah ada 7 REKAP dari SEIRRYUU (mulai dari posting 529) nama saya SELALU tercantum,
juga pada Rekap versi Om Donny & 2 copy Rekap Om Stanley, selalu ada nama saya.
Pada REKAP TERAKHIR Seirrryuu JUGA masih ada nama saya, baru kemudian pada REKAP PALING TERAKHIR ketika ada yang menunjukkan halaman 41 kelewat, baru nama saya hilang.

Pertanyaan bercanda saya nih: BAGAIMANA ya dengan 6 REKAP SEIRRYUU (dan 3 REKAP teman lain
yang membantu rekap itu?) 
Sebagai yang masuk di halaman 53 (posting 522) tentu selanjutnya saya mengambil patokan
6 REKAP RESMI SEIRRYUU (mulai posting 529) untuk bertahan atau menaikkan bid!
(Bahkan diperkuat dengan REKAP versi Om Donny segala)

Eh ternyata pas diumumkan saya terlewat oleh BID HAL 41, yang -anehnya- berturut-turut 9 kali tidak pernah muncul di REKAP! Apa ini salah saya atau strategi baru?

Di atas itu semua, selamat untuk semua pemenang!
Saya hanya iseng-iseng ingin ikut KC yang panjang 1 tahun, lalu masuk KOIS Festival lagi.
Tapi sistem lelang harus bagus ah, daripada nanti ada yang kuciwa.

Kalau saya hanya  :Cool3: dan selamat untuk semua!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Cakep2 nih batch 2


Sikat om .. tadinya batch 2 ini mau dilelang live di 8th Koi-s .. akhirnya online juga :Love:  :Love:

----------


## RafflesG

KC 006=4,6jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> REKAP 8 KALI, KELIRU LUCU
> 
> Wah maaf saya terlambat komen (tadi malam saya tidur di RS  operasi achilles tendon jadi tidak buka koi-s):
> LUCU juga nih lelang: saya masuk di hal 53, nomor posting 522, KC no 25
> sejak itu sudah ada 7 REKAP dari SEIRRYUU (mulai dari posting 529) nama saya SELALU tercantum,
> juga pada Rekap versi Om Donny & 2 copy Rekap Om Stanley, selalu ada nama saya.
> Pada REKAP TERAKHIR Seirrryuu JUGA masih ada nama saya, baru kemudian pada REKAP PALING TERAKHIR ketika ada yang menunjukkan halaman 41 kelewat, baru nama saya hilang.
> 
> Pertanyaan bercanda saya nih: BAGAIMANA ya dengan 6 REKAP SEIRRYUU (dan 3 REKAP teman lain
> ...


Hai om Effendi yg ganteng ...  Mohon maaf sebelumnya , tidak ada faktor kesengajaan disini karena mungkin banyak sekali Bid bid yg ada bertubi tubi , kemudian setau saya om Agustinus juga baru pulang dari jepang..  Pada waktu saya ngebantu ngerekap  saya cm liat dari rekapan om Agustinus di posting 523.. ( yg kemungkinan juga ada yg terlewat di hal 41 )  jadi kesalahan yg terjadi berlanjut tanpa disadari.

MOHON MAAF YG SEBESAR BESARNYA karena pada waktu kemarin malam lelang pertama saya saya juga salah mengartikan waktu berakhirnya lelang..

Marilah panitia lelang juga kedepannya lebih teliti dan Kita sesama peserta juga boleh saling mengkoreksi sesuai aturan yg ada di lelang. 

Semoga ke depannya lelang di KOI-S bisa lebih baik dan ada sistim tersendiri yg lebih canggih..

Om Effendi Jangan kapok ya , sehat selalu dan sukses buat om Effendi yg Ganteng dan Luar biasa ini.. :Love:  :Love:

----------


## bodil

:Clap2:   :Grouphug:   :Clap2: 

 :Tea: 

Cheersss.. Om

----------


## RafflesG

Semoga sehat selalu Om Effendy, ntar malam masih ada batch ke 2 niih

----------


## hxsutanto

Saya yakin panitia tdk ada unsur kesengajaan krn memang malam itu bidding yang masuk tdk terbendung hehehe. Masih ada malam ini Om. Semoga lekas sembuh ya

----------


## hxsutanto

KC#4. Rp. 5.1 jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Cheersss.. Om


sore semua..... 

bagaimana untuk prtarungan ntar malam

happy bidding......

----------


## stanleyjr.private

[QUOTE=Seiryuu Koi Carp;386551][B]PERATURAN, HADIAH, DLL:

PERIODE:

Ikan dinyatakan gugur bila mati di kolam peserta.

Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini kurang lebih 1 Tahun untuk pemenang live auction dan 14 bulan untuk pemenang online auction, terhitung mulai Shusui ini diterima oleh peserta s/d 9th Koi's Festival pada bulan April 2015.

Semua ikan peserta ikan KC Shusui akan diberikan free entry fee pada 9th KOI's festival tahun depan. 

Juri: Mr. Joji / Makoto Konishi

Harga masing2 ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai dengan  Rp 1.500.000,- Kelipatan per 50.000. Bidding time akan di perpanjang 5 menit bila ada bid masuk di 5 menit terakhir

- contoh : 21:00-21:05 ada bid yg masuk maka lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21:06-21:10, dst.

Pemenang di luar kota Bandung di harapkan menambahkan ongkir.

Lelang berakhir hingga Selasa, 4 Februari 2014, jam 21:00 waktu forum koi's.

Pemenang lelang harap mengkonfirmasi dalam waktu 24 jam dan melakukan pembayaran dalam waktu 3 x 24 Jam. Bila tidak, maka ikan akan langsung ditawarkan kepada bidder ke 2 tertinggi.

Masa pengambilan/pengiriman ikan: Secepatnya setelah lelang berakhir karena ikan sudah dipisah di bak karantina (5-15 Feb 2014)

HADIAH:

    Juara 1 - Rp 10 Juta Tunai
    Juara 2 - Rp 5 Juta Tunai
    Juara 3 - RP 2,5 Juta Tunai

Grand Prize (Opsi Upgrade): Bila hasil penjualan gabungan (Lelang Online + Live) melebihi 100jt, maka pemenang Juara 1 berhak memilih untuk meng-upgrade hadiah uang tunai 10jt menjadi seekor Show Quality Nisai SHusui dari Konishi (Foto di Hal 1). Ikan hadiah tersebut tidak akan kami jual dahulu sampai kami mengetahui total hasil penjualan pada 8th Koi's Festival.

Lucky Draw untuk Pemenang Online Auction: 
10 Ekor Tosai Platinum Ogon 26-30cm yg akan langsung diundi dan dikirim berbarengan dengan ikan KC. (Foto di Halaman 1)
6 X 5kg Pack Koi Food dari Konishi Koi Farm (Type bisa dipilih oleh pemenang lucky draw)

[SIZE=3]
Bonus: Semua Peserta mendapatkan Kalender konishi

lucky draw & bonus.. ?, tgl brp om

----------


## stanleyjr.private

no.28 sudah ditransfer.

om sieryuu, sabtu/minggu ini, nanti kita ke bdg, ambil ikan, sekalian mau ambil bonus + lucky draw (kalau dapet, he he he).  

htrnuhun.

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> KC-003 - 4.000.000 by dony lesmana
> KC-004 - 5.000.000 by oasis
> KC-005 - 2.000.000 by bodil
> KC-006 - 4.500.000 by yulman
> KC-007 - 1.800.000 by yulman



rekap jam 05:06 sore....

info rekap trbaru , monggo km seiryuu..

----------


## hxsutanto

KC4. Rp. 5.1jt

----------


## bodil

> no.28 sudah ditransfer.
> 
> om sieryuu, sabtu/minggu ini, nanti kita ke bdg, ambil ikan, sekalian mau ambil bonus + lucky draw (kalau dapet, he he he).  
> 
> htrnuhun.






waaaah senangnyoooo.... Di batch 1.... :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Target: 

pertempuran msh berlanjut niy om stanley... Wkwkwkwkw.... :Fish2:  :Typing:  :Doh:  :Peep: 

 :Boxing:  :Flame:  :Drum:

----------


## Gold

kc003 - 4,1

----------


## tonitops

Kc 07 .. 1.9 jt

----------


## tjokferry

> no.28 sudah ditransfer.
> 
> om sieryuu, sabtu/minggu ini, nanti kita ke bdg, ambil ikan, sekalian mau ambil bonus + lucky draw (kalau dapet, he he he).  
> 
> htrnuhun.


ikut donk om stanley  :Biggrin1:

----------


## tjokferry

kc 07 = 2jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-003 - 4.100.000 by gold
KC-004 - 5.100.000 by hxsutanto
KC-005 - 2.000.000 by bodil
KC-006 - 4.600.000 by rafflesG
KC-007 - 2.000.000 by tjokferry

----------


## cuber

KC003 @ 4.5jt

----------


## Yulman

006 = 4,7 jt

----------


## tonitops

Kc 07..2.1 jt

----------


## bodil

Yaaaaaaakkkk sdh siap2.....  :Doh:   :Smash:  :Smash:    di mulaaaaaiii.....  :Peep:  :Fear:

----------


## RafflesG

Brooom broooom

----------


## orca

KC-003 - 4,6 jt

----------


## RafflesG

KC006 = 4,8jt

----------


## Yulman

006 = 5 jt

----------


## cuber

KC03 & KC04 @5jt

----------


## RafflesG

KC006=5,1jt

----------


## Yulman

006=5,5 jt

----------


## orca

KC-003 - 5,1 jt

----------


## hxsutanto

No. 7. Rp. 2.1. JT.

----------


## gegen

majuuuu teruussss.......

----------


## stanleyjr.private

siap siap...

----------


## Yulman

007 = 2,3 jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

up.....up.....

----------


## RafflesG

KC006=5,6jt

----------


## Yulman

006 = 6 jt

----------


## tonitops

Kc 07.. 2.4 jt

----------


## Yulman

007 = 2,5 jt

----------


## hxsutanto

No7. Rp 2.5

----------


## oasis

Kc 06 6,2 jt
Kc 04 5,2 jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-003 - 5.100.000 by orca
KC-004 - 5.100.000 by hxsutanto
KC-005 - 2.000.000 by bodil
KC-006 - 6.000.000 by yulman
KC-007 - 2.500.000 by yulman

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-003 - 5.100.000 by orca
KC-004 - 5.200.000 by oasis
KC-005 - 2.000.000 by bodil
KC-006 - 6.200.000 by oasis
KC-007 - 2.500.000 by yulman

----------


## Yulman

006 = 6,5 jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-003 - 5.100.000 by orca
KC-004 - 5.200.000 by oasis
KC-005 - 2.000.000 by bodil
KC-006 - 6.500.000 by yulman
KC-007 - 2.500.000 by yulman

----------


## RafflesG

Rameeee nih

----------


## bodil

:Director:  Di chek remnya om .... Dibikin blooong depan belakang... Hahahahaha  :Caked: 


 :High5:   :High5:   :High5: .....  :Smash:

----------


## oasis

Kc 06 6,7 jt

----------


## bagoesriezki

Wuiiih seru :Rapture:

----------


## Yulman

006 = 7 jt

----------


## RafflesG

KC004=5,3jt

----------


## Smoker

Kc 003 5.200.000

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-003 - 5.200.000 by smoker
KC-004 - 5.300.000 by rafflesG
KC-005 - 2.000.000 by bodil
KC-006 - 7.000.000 by yulman
KC-007 - 2.500.000 by yulman

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Bila tidak ada bid masuk di antara 09:21-09:25 maka lelang dinyatakan berakhir

----------


## tonitops

Kc 07...2.6 jt

----------


## Yulman

007 = 3 jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-003 - 5.200.000 by smoker
KC-004 - 5.300.000 by rafflesG
KC-005 - 2.000.000 by bodil
KC-006 - 7.000.000 by yulman
KC-007 - 3.000.000 by yulman

----------


## oasis

Kc 06 7,3 jt
Kc 04 5,5 jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Bid trakhir di menit 09:20, maka waktu perpanjangan masi hanya sampai 09:25

----------


## Yulman

006 = 7,5 juta

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-003 - 5.200.000 by smoker
KC-004 - 5.500.000 by oasis
KC-005 - 2.000.000 by bodil
KC-006 - 7.300.000 by oasis
KC-007 - 3.000.000 by yulman

----------


## bodil

Pertarungan kc #7....  :Fencing:  :Fear:  :Boxing:  :Faint:  :Fish:  :Smash:  :Pop2:

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Saat ini waktu diperpanjang sampai 09:30

KC-003 - 5.200.000 by smoker
KC-004 - 5.500.000 by oasis
KC-005 - 2.000.000 by bodil
KC-006 - 7.500.000 by yulman
KC-007 - 3.000.000 by yulman

----------


## frostbitez

serem2 memang ini kc...

----------


## cuber

KC 003 & KC004 @ 5.5jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Pertarungan kc #7....


bagaimana kondisi dilapangan,
 bung bodil.....

----------


## hxsutanto

Kc 4.   5.6

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-003 - 5.500.000 by cuber
KC-004 - 5.500.000 by oasis
KC-005 - 2.000.000 by bodil
KC-006 - 7.500.000 by yulman
KC-007 - 3.000.000 by yulman

----------


## Smoker

KC 003 6jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-003 - 5.500.000 by cuber
KC-004 - 5.600.000 by hxsutanto
KC-005 - 2.000.000 by bodil
KC-006 - 7.500.000 by yulman
KC-007 - 3.000.000 by yulman

----------


## oasis

Kc 06 7,7 jt
Kc 04 5,7 jt

----------


## cuber

KC003 @ 6.5jt
KC004 @ 6jt

----------


## tonitops

Kc 05..2.1 jt

----------


## gegen

mantabs om Agus 
kawal teruuuussss

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-003 - 6.000.000 by smoker
KC-004 - 5.600.000 by hxsutanto
KC-005 - 2.000.000 by bodil
KC-006 - 7.500.000 by yulman
KC-007 - 3.000.000 by yulman

----------


## Yulman

006 = 8 juta

----------


## oasis

Kc 06 7,7 jt
Kc 04 6,3

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-003 - 6.500.000 by cuber
KC-004 - 6.000.000 by cuber
KC-005 - 2.100.000 by tonitops
KC-006 - 7.500.000 by yulman
KC-007 - 3.000.000 by yulman

----------


## bodil

> bagaimana kondisi dilapangan,
>  bung bodil.....


Amaan om stanleyy.... Hahahahaha  :Caked:  :Doh:  

Dikawal trusss.... KC nya... Pake voridjer sm om agus....  :Spy:  :Spy:  

 :Rockon:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> serem2 memang ini kc...


benrr..... lebih hot.....

luar biasa....

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-003 - 6.500.000 by cuber
KC-004 - 6.300.000 by oasis
KC-005 - 2.100.000 by tonitops
KC-006 - 8.000.000 by yulman
KC-007 - 3.000.000 by yulman

----------


## cuber

KC004 @ 6.5jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> benrr..... lebih hot.....
> 
> luar biasa....


Ya memang ikan2 yg akan dilelang live ini ikan simpenan saya, om.  :Tongue:  :Peace:

----------


## cuber

eh bro smoker ikutan??

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> KC-003 - 6.500.000 by cuber
> KC-004 - 6.300.000 by oasis
> KC-005 - 2.100.000 by tonitops
> KC-006 - 8.000.000 by yulman
> KC-007 - 3.000.000 by yulman


hasil penerawangan..... spt nya no.3, 4. dan 6,  kemungkinan bisa nyampe 10 jt.....

----------


## bodil

Waah saya kebalap bin kelewat yaaa ?  :Frusty:  :Frusty:

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-003 - 6.500.000 by cuber
KC-004 - 6.500.000 by cuber
KC-005 - 2.100.000 by tonitops
KC-006 - 8.000.000 by yulman
KC-007 - 3.000.000 by yulman

----------


## oasis

Kc 06 8,5 jt
Kc 04 7 jt

----------


## Smoker

> serem2 memang ini kc...


om han ga ikut, masih kurang serem wkwkwk

----------


## hxsutanto

KC 4.  6,4 jt

----------


## bodil

Kali aja kl msh berlaku ikutan kc 5 : 2.2jt

----------


## Yulman

006 = 9 juta

----------


## hxsutanto

No7.   3,1 jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-003 - 6.500.000 by cuber
KC-004 - 6.000.000 by cuber
KC-005 - 2.100.000 by tonitops
KC-006 - 7.700.000 by oasis
KC-007 - 3.000.000 by yulman

----------


## Smoker

> eh bro smoker ikutan??


halo bro Cuber, iya... ikutan nimbrung bro, hoki2an hahaha.

----------


## Yulman

007 = 3,5 juta

----------


## oasis

Kc 06 9,5 jt

----------


## Yulman

006 = 10.000.000

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-003 - 6.500.000 by cuber
KC-004 - 7.500.000 by cuber
KC-005 - 2.200.000 by bodil
KC-006 - 10.000.000 by yulman
KC-007 - 3.500.000 by yulman

----------


## bodil

Om agus posting 808 aku kc 5 at 2.2jt blm up date ya ?

----------


## tonitops

Kc 05 .. 2.3 jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> Om agus posting 808 aku kc 5 at 2.2jt blm up date ya ?


KC-003 - 6.500.000 by cuber
KC-004 - 7.500.000 by cuber
KC-005 - 2.200.000 by bodil
KC-006 - 10.000.000 by yulman
KC-007 - 3.500.000 by yulman

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

wao...... :Clap2:

----------


## bodil

Tky uuuu om agus

----------


## oasis

04 7 jt
03 7 jt

----------


## bodil

Kc 5 : 2.5jt

----------


## RafflesG

Semangat om Oasis

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Sory ada kesalahan no 4 trakhir masih 7jt by oasis bukan 6,5

KC-003 - 7.000.000 by oasis
KC-004 - 7.000.000 by oasis
KC-005 - 2.200.000 by bodil
KC-006 - 10.000.000 by yulman
KC-007 - 3.500.000 by yulman

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> om han ga ikut, masih kurang serem wkwkwk


om handoko.... lagi masuk pit stop, isi bensin dulu kayaknya....

----------


## cuber

KC003 & KC004 @ 7.5jt
Bro Agus bisa ngeramal yah?  gue belon ngebid sampe 7.5 kayaknya deh yg nomor 004..  :Heh:

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> KC003 & KC004 @ 7.5jt
> Bro Agus bisa ngeramal yah?  gue belon ngebid sampe 7.5 kayaknya deh yg nomor 004..


Iya salah copy paste, om

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> Sory ada kesalahan no 4 trakhir masih 7jt by oasis bukan 6,5
> 
> KC-003 - 7.000.000 by oasis
> KC-004 - 7.000.000 by oasis
> KC-005 - 2.200.000 by bodil
> KC-006 - 10.000.000 by yulman
> KC-007 - 3.500.000 by yulman


Sory ada kesalahan no 4 trakhir masih 7jt by oasis bukan 7,5 by cuber

----------


## cuber

> Iya salah copy paste, om


hahahah  :Whoo:

----------


## cuber

tapi dah masuk bid baru di 827

----------


## tonitops

Kc 05 ..2.6 jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-003 - 7.000.000 by oasis
KC-004 - 7.000.000 by oasis
KC-005 - 2.600.000 by tonitops
KC-006 - 10.000.000 by yulman
KC-007 - 3.500.000 by yulman

----------


## cuber

KC003 & KC004 @ 7.5jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> KC003 & KC004 @ 7.5jt


Ramalannya jitu jg yah tapi nya, wkwkwk

KC-003 - 7.500.000 by cuber
KC-004 - 7.500.000 by cuber
KC-005 - 2.600.000 by tonitops
KC-006 - 10.000.000 by yulman
KC-007 - 3.500.000 by yulman

----------


## frostbitez

> om han ga ikut, masih kurang serem wkwkwk


suhu saya ikut mana berani murid ikutan... :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

LUCKY DRAW AKAN SEGERA DIUNDI MALAM INI SEUSAI LELANG MEMAKAI ONLINE RANDOM NUMBER GENERATOR:

http://www.mathgoodies.com/calculato...no_custom.html

1 Nomor Ikan hanya berhak mendapatkan 1 Lucky Draw.

BAGI PESERTA YG SUDAH MELAKUKAN PELUNASAN DAN INGIN IKAN DIKIRIM BESOK, HARAP MENGKONFIRMASI.

----------


## oasis

Kc 03 7,7 jt
Kc 04 7,7jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> LUCKY DRAW AKAN SEGERA DIUNDI MALAM INI SEUSAI LELANG MEMAKAI ONLINE RANDOM NUMBER GENERATOR:
> 
> http://www.mathgoodies.com/calculato...no_custom.html
> 
> 1 Nomor Ikan hanya berhak mendapatkan 1 Lucky Draw.
> 
> BAGI PESERTA YG SUDAH MELAKUKAN PELUNASAN DAN INGIN IKAN DIKIRIM BESOK, HARAP MENGKONFIRMASI.


mudah mudahan sy dapet....

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-003 - 7.700.000 by oasis
KC-004 - 7.700.000 by oasis
KC-005 - 2.600.000 by tonitops
KC-006 - 10.000.000 by yulman
KC-007 - 3.500.000 by yulman

----------


## cuber

> Ramalannya jitu jg yah tapi nya, wkwkwk
> 
> KC-003 - 7.500.000 by cuber
> KC-004 - 7.500.000 by cuber
> KC-005 - 2.600.000 by tonitops
> KC-006 - 10.000.000 by yulman
> KC-007 - 3.500.000 by yulman


Sebenarnya di 827 dah masuk tuh bro bid baru, cuma mungkin kelewatan ama elu aja..  :Laugh: 
Makanya bid aja lagi, daripada ntar kelewatan

----------


## cuber

KC003 & KC004 @ 8jt

----------


## oasis

Kc 03 8,2 jt
Kc 04 8,2 jt

----------


## cuber

KC003 & KC004 8.5jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-003 - 8.200.000 by oasis
KC-004 - 8.200.000 by oasis
KC-005 - 2.600.000 by tonitops
KC-006 - 10.000.000 by yulman
KC-007 - 3.500.000 by yulman

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-003 - 8.500.000 by cuber
KC-004 - 8.500.000 by cuber
KC-005 - 2.600.000 by tonitops
KC-006 - 10.000.000 by yulman
KC-007 - 3.500.000 by yulman

----------


## Gold

selesai pak

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> selesai pak


Ya mudah2an

----------


## oasis

Kc o4 8,75 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> selesai pak


Belum pak gold

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Test test test

----------


## cuber

Selesai kah?

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Kelipatannya 100rb om oasis

KC-003 - 8.500.000 by cuber
KC-004 - 8.700.000 by oasis
KC-005 - 2.600.000 by tonitops
KC-006 - 10.000.000 by yulman
KC-007 - 3.500.000 by yulman

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Selesai kah?


Msh ada bid lg om di 10.10   hahaha

----------


## Smoker

Kc 003 8.600.000

----------


## bodil

:Yield:  :Yield:  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :High5:  :High5:  :High5:

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-003 - 8.600.000 by smoker
KC-004 - 8.700.000 by oasis
KC-005 - 2.600.000 by tonitops
KC-006 - 10.000.000 by yulman
KC-007 - 3.500.000 by yulman

----------


## cuber

KC003 & KC004 8.8jt

----------


## oasis

Kc 04 8,8 jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-003 - 8.800.000 by cuber
KC-004 - 8.800.000 by cuber
KC-005 - 2.600.000 by tonitops
KC-006 - 10.000.000 by yulman
KC-007 - 3.500.000 by yulman

----------


## oasis

Kc 04 8,9 jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-003 - 8.800.000 by cuber
KC-004 - 8.900.000 by oasis
KC-005 - 2.600.000 by tonitops
KC-006 - 10.000.000 by yulman
KC-007 - 3.500.000 by yulman

----------


## oasis

Close jam berapa om agus

----------


## stanleyjr.private

indahnya kebersamaan....

----------


## cuber

> indahnya kebersamaan....


wakkakakaa  :Laugh:

----------


## tonitops

Ud 5 mnt....selesai kayanya om...

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Kc 04 8,9 jt


bid trakhir by.oasis jam 10:21
kalau tifak ada yg bid, penutupan jam 10:31

bener nggak sih?

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Kc 04 8,9 jt


bid trakhir by.oasis jam 10:21
kalau tidak ada yg bid, penutupan jam 10:31

bener nggak sih?

----------


## Smoker

Kc 003 - 8.900.000

----------


## tonitops

10 mnt ya...ooo...ga sabar menanti susui...sori om

----------


## cuber

KC003 @ 9jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Penutupannya jadi 10:35

KC-003 - 8.900.000 by smoker
KC-004 - 8.900.000 by oasis
KC-005 - 2.600.000 by tonitops
KC-006 - 10.000.000 by yulman
KC-007 - 3.500.000 by yulman

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-003 - 9.000.000 by cuber
KC-004 - 8.900.000 by oasis
KC-005 - 2.600.000 by tonitops
KC-006 - 10.000.000 by yulman
KC-007 - 3.500.000 by yulman

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> KC003 @ 9jt


Ada yg bid lg nih om agus

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> KC003 @ 9jt


weleh weleh....

om bodil kemana nih..

----------


## Smoker

kc 003 - 9.1jt

----------


## cuber

kc003 9.2jt

----------


## cuber

Selesai kah? atau sampe 10:45??

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KC-003 - 9.200.000 by cuber
KC-004 - 8.900.000 by oasis
KC-005 - 2.600.000 by tonitops
KC-006 - 10.000.000 by yulman
KC-007 - 3.500.000 by yulman

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> Selesai kah? atau sampe 10:45??


sampe 10:45 om

----------


## stanleyjr.private

close bid...

update last bid 10:36. >>>>  closing 10:46

----------


## cuber

> sampe 10:45 om


wakssss  :Doh:

----------


## RafflesG

Abis lelang, langsung diundi lucky draw?

----------


## Smoker

eh tinggal berdua saja ya. bro cuber, congrats y, tosai shusui bagus. 
ditunggu updatenya tahun depan   ::

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Abis lelang, langsung diundi lucky draw?


sepertinya.... begitu....

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> eh tinggal berdua saja ya. bro cuber, congrats y, tosai shusui bagus. 
> ditunggu updatenya tahun depan


indahnya, kebersamaan....

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Selamat buat pemenang, Sukses om Agus, rencana besok ke bandung mudah2x an saya bisa mampir y, ambil Doitsu Showa sama nerok ikan KC shusui no. 3... hehehehehe piss becanda 
Bagi temen2x semua.. Jangan lupa sumbang ikan nya yang uda bosen buat Gerakan aku cinta Kois y.... 

Untuk info om Epoe rencana akan menyumbang 20 ekor ikan... tadi sore saya sudah photo 10 ekor ikan... sisa nya mungkin senin depan....

Kolam ikan om epoe emang top.. kayak Apartment  :Yo:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

gerakan aq cinta koi-"s,,, 

syaratnya dan prosedurnya bgmn , om tri....

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Ya beres jg akhirnya 

REKAP AKHIR:

KC-003 - 9.200.000 by cuber
KC-004 - 8.900.000 by oasis
KC-005 - 2.600.000 by tonitops
KC-006 - 10.000.000 by yulman
KC-007 - 3.500.000 by yulman

----------


## cuber

> eh tinggal berdua saja ya. bro cuber, congrats y, tosai shusui bagus. 
> ditunggu updatenya tahun depan


Thanks bro, we'll see how it grows   :Pray:

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

PEMENANG LUCKY DRAW 10 EKOR PLATINUM OGON: IKAN PESERTA KC Dengan nomor:

*5
34
24
3
13
9
27
26
22
33*

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

PEMENANG LUCKY DRAW 6 PACK KONISHI FOOD: IKAN PESERTA KC Dengan nomor:

36
11
23
14
25
7

----------


## RafflesG

Horeee dpt lucky draw platinum ogon, thx om Agus

----------


## stanleyjr.private

ya..  

no.28 ndak dapet apa apa nih....

----------


## RafflesG

Mencapai 100jt kah omzet lelang?

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> gerakan aq cinta koi-"s,,, 
> 
> syaratnya dan prosedurnya bgmn , om tri....


 Rule of the game nya om Dony munkin lebih tau, tapi intinya sih saya pikir gak ada peraturan yang mengikat kok, namanya sumbangan kan seiklas nya om.. heheh syukur2x ada ikan yang harga mahal mau di sumbang juga... hahahaha, sebenar nya dari Kois forum sendiri gak pernah minta, tapi ini gerakan yang ide nya dari om Dony L yang peduli dengan Forum kita tercinta ini.....

Inti nya gini om, kois frorum kita ini bukan forum yang profit oriented tapi jelas perlus cost buat maintenance dan kelangsungan hidup nya, iya kan... heheheheheheh 
Selama ini sih ada sumbangan dari lelang dan lain2x... 
Mudah2x dengan ada nya masukan tambahan dari yang lain kita bisa upgrate forum ini.. mungkin judul nya "New Kois forum" heheh, dari awal saya join, tampilan nya seperti itu2x juga... hehe bosen sih gak... apa lagi kalau liat om Dony yang gannteng.. heheh..

baik nya di bahans di tread lain aja om ntar om Agus marah2x... colek om Agus...

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Rule of the game nya om Dony munkin lebih tau, tapi intinya sih saya pikir gak ada peraturan yang mengikat kok, namanya sumbangan kan seiklas nya om.. heheh syukur2x ada ikan yang harga mahal mau di sumbang juga... hahahaha, sebenar nya dari Kois forum sendiri gak pernah minta, tapi ini gerakan yang ide nya dari om Dony L yang peduli dengan Forum kita tercinta ini.....
> 
> Inti nya gini om, kois frorum kita ini bukan forum yang profit oriented tapi jelas perlus cost buat maintenance dan kelangsungan hidup nya, iya kan... heheheheheheh 
> Selama ini sih ada sumbangan dari lelang dan lain2x... 
> Mudah2x dengan ada nya masukan tambahan dari yang lain kita bisa upgrate forum ini.. mungkin judul nya "New Kois forum" heheh, dari awal saya join, tampilan nya seperti itu2x juga... hehe bosen sih gak... apa lagi kalau liat om Dony yang gannteng.. heheh..
> 
> baik nya di bahans di tread lain aja om ntar om Agus marah2x... colek om Agus...


setuju om....

memang betul, upgarade tampilan koi-s menjadi lebih hidup.....

----------


## epoe

> KC-003 - 8.800.000 by cuber
> KC-004 - 8.900.000 by oasis
> KC-005 - 2.600.000 by tonitops
> KC-006 - 10.000.000 by yulman
> KC-007 - 3.500.000 by yulman


Fantastis ............................................. bid nya  :Flypig:

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> Rule of the game nya om Dony munkin lebih tau, tapi intinya sih saya pikir gak ada peraturan yang mengikat kok, namanya sumbangan kan seiklas nya om.. heheh syukur2x ada ikan yang harga mahal mau di sumbang juga... hahahaha, sebenar nya dari Kois forum sendiri gak pernah minta, tapi ini gerakan yang ide nya dari om Dony L yang peduli dengan Forum kita tercinta ini.....
> 
> Inti nya gini om, kois frorum kita ini bukan forum yang profit oriented tapi jelas perlus cost buat maintenance dan kelangsungan hidup nya, iya kan... heheheheheheh 
> Selama ini sih ada sumbangan dari lelang dan lain2x... 
> Mudah2x dengan ada nya masukan tambahan dari yang lain kita bisa upgrate forum ini.. mungkin judul nya "New Kois forum" heheh, dari awal saya join, tampilan nya seperti itu2x juga... hehe bosen sih gak... apa lagi kalau liat om Dony yang gannteng.. heheh..
> 
> baik nya di bahans di tread lain aja om ntar om Agus marah2x... colek om Agus...



Haha santai aja nanti saya mau pilih ikan jg buat gerakan Aku Cinta Koi's  :Rockon:

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> REKAP 8 KALI, KELIRU LUCU
> 
> Wah maaf saya terlambat komen (tadi malam saya tidur di RS  operasi achilles tendon jadi tidak buka koi-s):
> LUCU juga nih lelang: saya masuk di hal 53, nomor posting 522, KC no 25
> sejak itu sudah ada 7 REKAP dari SEIRRYUU (mulai dari posting 529) nama saya SELALU tercantum,
> juga pada Rekap versi Om Donny & 2 copy Rekap Om Stanley, selalu ada nama saya.
> Pada REKAP TERAKHIR Seirrryuu JUGA masih ada nama saya, baru kemudian pada REKAP PALING TERAKHIR ketika ada yang menunjukkan halaman 41 kelewat, baru nama saya hilang.
> 
> Pertanyaan bercanda saya nih: BAGAIMANA ya dengan 6 REKAP SEIRRYUU (dan 3 REKAP teman lain
> ...


Mohon maaf sekali lagi kepada Pak Effendi G. Saya sedang mendiskusikan dulu dengan panitia solusi nya.

----------


## Thundiez

> PEMENANG LUCKY DRAW 6 PACK KONISHI FOOD: IKAN PESERTA KC Dengan nomor:
> 
> 36
> 11
> 23
> 14
> 25
> 7


Kalau rejeki gak kemana deh dapat platinum + koi food  :Rockon:

----------


## epoe

> jual ikan om epoe, kebeli deh dua2nya


Ok, ya juga ......

----------


## effendig

> Mohon maaf sekali lagi kepada Pak Effendi G. Saya sedang mendiskusikan dulu dengan panitia solusi nya.


Santai saja Chief Agus, no problem and nothing personal, yang pasti kita semua ke depan lebih baik dan lebih guyub. Melihat serta mengintip antusiasme, keramean, dan canda dalam lelang ini: saya sudah bahagia banget. Sukses untuk Chief Agus dan semua peserta KC! 

Koi-s (selalu) dahsyat! Dan Chief Dony selalu ganteng!! (menurut penilaian orang-orang yang merasa diri kurang ganteng)

----------


## abe

> PEMENANG LUCKY DRAW 10 EKOR PLATINUM OGON: IKAN PESERTA KC Dengan nomor:
> 
> *5
> 34
> 24
> 3
> 13
> 9
> 27
> ...


Wah ketiduran.......
Nggak lihat serunya para suhu bertarung....
Tapi alhamdulillah dapat bonus Ogon....
Thanks om Agus.
Sukses terus acaranya.....
BRAVO KOIS

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

KC shusui baru saja akan mulai; kalau setahun ke depan masih ada, apa kriteria (grow, color, pattern) dan berapa bobot kriteria tsb dalam penilaian akhir. Mungkin perlu definitif. 

Gom Sirait

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

KC shusui baru saja akan mulai; kalau setahun ke depan masih ada, apa kriteria (grow, color, pattern) dan berapa bobot kriteria tsb dalam penilaian akhir. Mungkin perlu definitif. 

Gom Sirait

----------


## tjokferry

om agus, kc33 sudah saya tranfer yah, thx u

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> KC shusui baru saja akan mulai; kalau setahun ke depan masih ada, apa kriteria (grow, color, pattern) dan berapa bobot kriteria tsb dalam penilaian akhir. Mungkin perlu definitif. 
> 
> Gom Sirait


ikut menyimak....

----------


## Jusri

Wah dapat platinum ogon, muantappp

----------


## tonitops

mau tanya dari skrg biar jelas.... om, apakah untuk penilaian akhir nanti semua ikan harus dibawa mengikuti acara 9th Kois festival karena sudah dapat free entry ?
atau penilaian bisa melalui foto atau vidoe seperti halnya cara KC yg lainnya yang dikirim via email ke panitia ?

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> mau tanya dari skrg biar jelas.... om, apakah untuk penilaian akhir nanti semua ikan harus dibawa mengikuti acara 9th Kois festival karena sudah dapat free entry ?
> atau penilaian bisa melalui foto atau vidoe seperti halnya cara KC yg lainnya yang dikirim via email ke panitia ?


ikut menyimak.....

----------


## tonitops

> PEMENANG LUCKY DRAW 6 PACK KONISHI FOOD: IKAN PESERTA KC Dengan nomor:
> 
> 36
> 11
> 23
> 14
> 25
> 7


buat pemenang lucky draw konishi food apakah ada yg berminat barter dengan lucky draw yg sy dapat yaitu platinum ogon (kc 05).
tks, mohon maaf oom agus kalo nantinya jadi merepotkan....

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> buat pemenang lucky draw konishi food apakah ada yg berminat barter dengan lucky draw yg sy dapat yaitu platinum ogon (kc 05).
> tks, mohon maaf oom agus kalo nantinya jadi merepotkan....


kalau ndak mau, platinum djual aja om?

pm.....

----------


## tonitops

> buat pemenang lucky draw konishi food apakah ada yg berminat barter dengan lucky draw yg sy dapat yaitu platinum ogon (kc 05).
> tks, mohon maaf oom agus kalo nantinya jadi merepotkan....


maaf oom2.... saya berubah pikiran... sy pelihara dulu aja deh platinum ogonya....tks

----------


## bodil

> weleh weleh....
> 
> om bodil kemana nih..



udh  :Yield: Om stanley dari pagi 86... hahahaha  :Kev:  

di update2 yah Om ikannya... hehehehe... 

- SHUSHUI KONISHI - ...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> mau tanya dari skrg biar jelas.... om, apakah untuk penilaian akhir nanti semua ikan harus dibawa mengikuti acara 9th Kois festival karena sudah dapat free entry ?
> atau penilaian bisa melalui foto atau vidoe seperti halnya cara KC yg lainnya yang dikirim via email ke panitia ?


Krn free fee fish entry .. tentu saja kayaknya ikannya dibawa.. dan mungkin joji konishi akan menjuri khusus untuk shusui kc ini... kl ada yg salah dikoreksi ya om agus..

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> Krn free fee fish entry .. tentu saja kayaknya ikannya dibawa.. dan mungkin joji konishi akan menjuri khusus untuk shusui kc ini... kl ada yg salah dikoreksi ya om agus..


Sebenarnya penjurian KC sih tadinya melalui foto dan video yg dikirim ke panitia karena banyak peserta di Jawa Tengah, Jawa Timur dan beberapa malah di luar pulau. 

Tetapi kalo pada 9th Koi'S Festival, Koi'S ada rencana mengundang Joji Konishi sebagai juri, mungkin ada baik nya jg ikan2 KC dibawa langsung ke lokasi show.

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Sebenarnya penjurian KC sih tadinya melalui foto dan video yg dikirim ke panitia karena banyak peserta di Jawa Tengah, Jawa Timur dan beberapa malah di luar pulau. 
> 
> Tetapi kalo pada 9th Koi'S Festival, Koi'S ada rencana mengundang Joji Konishi sebagai juri, mungkin ada baik nya jg ikan2 KC dibawa langsung ke lokasi show.


om seiryuu... bagaimana kalau kita nanti kirim ikannya ke seiryuu bdg, om yg handling... takutnya nanti kita betul betul ndak bisa hadir di tkp tsb?

----------


## cuber

> Sebenarnya penjurian KC sih tadinya melalui foto dan video yg dikirim ke panitia karena banyak peserta di Jawa Tengah, Jawa Timur dan beberapa malah di luar pulau. 
> 
> Tetapi kalo pada 9th Koi'S Festival, Koi'S ada rencana mengundang Joji Konishi sebagai juri, mungkin ada baik nya jg ikan2 KC dibawa langsung ke lokasi show.


Buat yg di luar pulau Jawa bakalan bingung deh, gue salah satunya bro...  :Ohwell:

----------


## tonitops

> Sebenarnya penjurian KC sih tadinya melalui foto dan video yg dikirim ke panitia karena banyak peserta di Jawa Tengah, Jawa Timur dan beberapa malah di luar pulau. 
> 
> Tetapi kalo pada 9th Koi'S Festival, Koi'S ada rencana mengundang Joji Konishi sebagai juri, mungkin ada baik nya jg ikan2 KC dibawa langsung ke lokasi show.


usul juga om..sebaiknya dipertimbangkan untuk tetap diperkenankan penilaian lewat foto atau video sebab ga mudah juga kirim ikan dr luar pulau.. salah satu ikan saya juga ada yg mau saya kirim ke bali....
nanti keputusan akhirnya mengenai mekanisme penjurian bisa disampaikan menjelang penilaian...masih 1 tahun lebih untuk pengambilan keputusan, sementara skrg konsentrasi gedein ikannya dulu...heheheh....salam semuanya...tks

----------


## abe

Tul Om. Saya meski Surabaya belum tentu bisa hadir, kalo pas banyak tugas. Maklum anak sekolahan. He He He 
Sekarang mau konsentrasi gedein dulu ah.

----------


## abe

Kc 9 udah transfer Om.
Sukses selalu.....

----------


## stanleyjr.private

no.28 sudah sampe di rumah...
perjalanan yg sangat melelahkan + macet bdg yg ndak tahan... pegel kaki..

ternyata di tkp, 
si om dan team, baik dan ramah tamah.,,

om seiryuu, thanks a lot. ya....

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> no.28 sudah sampe di rumah...
> perjalanan yg sangat melelahkan + macet bdg yg ndak tahan... pegel kaki..
> 
> ternyata di tkp, 
> si om dan team, baik dan ramah tamah.,,
> 
> om seiryuu, thanks a lot. ya....


recommended seller....

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> recommended seller....


Ya thx jg, sama2 om.

----------


## RafflesG

Kc 27 + platinum ogon, udah terima kirimannya, thx Om Agus

----------


## tjokferry

om stanley dan om rafless di foto donk ikannya  :Biggrin1: , pingin liat

----------


## stanleyjr.private

di facebook om
coba liat om.... id : stanley j.ruhulessin

sy ndak ngerti cara upload dsini.

----------


## tjokferry

> di facebook om
> coba liat om.... id : stanley j.ruhulessin
> 
> sy ndak ngerti cara upload dsini.


ok saya coba uploadin yah

----------


## tjokferry



----------


## stanleyjr.private

> 


yg KC 1 ekor, kiri atas...,,
sizanya 5 ekor, beli satuan ke om seiryuu...
tinggal nyerok, he he... 
puas,bisa milih sendiri....

----------


## Ridwan sm

Wih koi superkoi.. ada lambangnya tuh hehehehe..

----------


## bodil

> yg KC 1 ekor, kiri atas...,,
> sizanya 5 ekor, beli satuan ke om seiryuu...
> tinggal nyerok, he he... 
> puas,bisa milih sendiri....



Weleehhh enaaakkk benerr ya... Wkwkwkwkw... :Tea: 

Jadi pingin ikutan nyerok juga... Hiuehiuhieu..  :Fish2:

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Khusus untuk peserta lelang, kami sangat merekomendasikan Pakan / Koi Food buatan Konishi Koi Farm untuk pembesaran ikan2 KC.





Maka dari itu kami ingin membuat promosi/diskon khusus yg berlaku hanya untuk peserta *KC:**

SPECIAL DISCOUNT FOR KOI FOOD* 
*Body Shape 5kg - 1.000.000 (DISKON 25%)
**Growth & Color 5kg - 1.000.000 (DISKON 25%)
**Growth & Color 10kg - 1.850.000 (DISKON 20%)
**Spring Fusion 3kg (Fast Color Booster) -750,000 (DISKON 20%)
**Summer Sensation 5kg (Sinking Growth) - 900.000 (DISKON 20%)
**Gold Medal 5kg (Sinking Color) - 1.000.000  (DISKON 20%)
*
*
Kami sangat merekomendasikan peserta untuk memakai type Growth & Color yg telah terbukti sangat bagus untuk pembesaran tosai dari pengalaman customer2 kami sebelum nya.*
*
Promosi ini hanya berlaku untuk peserta KC s/d Sabtu, 15 Feb 2014.*

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Weleehhh enaaakkk benerr ya... Wkwkwkwkw...
> 
> Jadi pingin ikutan nyerok juga... Hiuehiuhieu..


he he he.....
masih bantak yg bagus2x, 
bisa milih sesuai selera..... cius....

kayak iklan di tv... 
tinggal klik, ketemuan.... & deal...
www.kapan-lagi.com

gampang kok....

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Khusus untuk peserta lelang, kami sangat merekomendasikan Pakan / Koi Food buatan Konishi Koi Farm untuk pembesaran ikan2 KC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maka dari itu kami ingin membuat promosi/diskon khusus yg berlaku hanya untuk peserta *KC:**
> 
> SPECIAL DISCOUNT FOR KOI FOOD* 
> ...


harga diatas, sudah trmasuk diskon...
atau belum di diskon....

----------


## bodil

> he he he.....
> masih bantak yg bagus2x, 
> bisa milih sesuai selera..... cius....
> 
> kayak iklan di tv... 
> tinggal klik, ketemuan.... & deal...
> www.kapan-lagi.com
> 
> gampang kok....





hehehehehe.... iya niy om... blm sempet main2 ke BDG,  pinginnya kaya di Om-Om yang suka wara-wiri farm2 jepun sana...  :Cool3: 

berhubung dompetnya cetek... :Wof:    jadinya keliling yang di BDG aja deyh wkwkwkwkwkw... :Boom:

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> harga diatas, sudah trmasuk diskon...
> Atau belum di diskon....


harga di atas belom diskon

----------


## abe

> 


Wah. om stanley curang. Nyerok sendiri.
Berapaan tuh Om Agus

----------


## abe

Kira2 sudah berapa cm ya
Satu taun bisa tembus 60 cm nggak ya

----------


## stanleyjr.private

contact aja lsg ke hp om agus....

----------


## Nunu

Ikut pak. Saya tertarik. Bagaimana aturannya?

----------


## Nunu

maaf agak bingung. HP Oom Agus berapa ya?

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> maaf agak bingung. HP Oom Agus berapa ya?


kalau ndak salah
0878-7787-8888

----------


## Gold

> kalau ndak salah
> 0878-7787-8888


nomor baik pak

----------


## abe

Latihan upload gambar. he he he
Trims Om Agus atas hadiah platinumnya.
Kini sudah 36 cm.

----------


## gegen

Hiks...hadiah platinumku sdh tewas!
Lompat dari karantina

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> Latihan upload gambar. he he he
> Trims Om Agus atas hadiah platinumnya.
> Kini sudah 36 cm.


Bagus om perkembangannya.

----------


## RafflesG

Mantab Om Abe, cepet bener grow nya, rahasianya apaan tuh?

----------


## abe

> Mantab Om Abe, cepet bener grow nya, rahasianya apaan tuh?


Waduh. Ampun kalo sama suhu william.
pasti ketahuan rahasianya.
All you can eat feeding regimen aja, suhu.
Doakan 3-4 bulan lagi tembus 50-60 cm

----------


## rvidella

> Waduh. Ampun kalo sama suhu william.
> pasti ketahuan rahasianya.
> All you can eat feeding regimen aja, suhu.
> Doakan 3-4 bulan lagi tembus 50-60 cm


goood keeping  :Rockon:

----------


## abe

> goood keeping


Peace Om
he he he

----------


## abe

Apa ada ikan peserta KC yang dikonteskan ?
Share donk ?

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Untuk Penjurian KC ini, apa para peserta bisa membawa ikannya ke arena kontes 9th KOI's Festival di Ancol pada hari Minggu, 26 April 2015?*

----------


## ekochen

[QUOTE=Seiryuu Koi Carp;386551]*

Semua ikan peserta ikan KC Shusui akan diberikan free entry fee pada 9th KOI's festival tahun depan. 

ini berlaku gak om?
*

----------


## jimmy 007

Ikan saya gak bisa berangkat ke jkt om, jauuhhh....orangnya aja yg bisa datang...

----------


## tjokferry

ikan saya bisa aja di bawa, tapi ga punya perlengkapannya om, dan saya gak tau cara nya bawa ikan, maklum pemula om

----------


## hero

usul utk penjurian bisa via foto dan video spt biasanya...,kalau lokasinya jauh bgm?

----------


## abe

Kalo video foto gimana om.
Jauh dan ribet bawa ke jakarta

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

[QUOTE=ekochen;447595]


> *
> 
> Semua ikan peserta ikan KC Shusui akan diberikan free entry fee pada 9th KOI's festival tahun depan. 
> 
> ini berlaku gak om?
> *


Seharusnya berlaku om, karena itu merupakan program dari Koi'S

----------


## ekochen

> *Untuk Penjurian KC ini, apa para peserta bisa membawa ikannya ke arena kontes 9th KOI's Festival di Ancol pada hari Minggu, 26 April 2015?*


Penjurian jam brapa om?

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> Penjurian jam brapa om?


Om, karena banyak feedback dari peserta yang menyatakan keberatan untuk membawa ikannya maka KC ini akan dijuri melalui foto dan video juga

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Batas waktu untuk update foto dan video kc ini adalah hari Selasa 5 mei 2015

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Sejauh ini, hanya baru 1 Peserta yang mengirimkan foto dan Video nya ke email kami.*

----------


## tjokferry

email kemana om?

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> email kemana om?


[email protected]

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Terimakasih kepada para peserta yang telah mengirim foto dan video ke email kami Semua foto dan video sudah kami kirim melalui email untuk dijuri oleh Mr. Makoto Konishi. Beliau meminta waktu untuk melihat dan menjuri ikan2 KC ini karena saat ini di Jepang sedang memasuki musim pemijahan.*

----------


## hero

Hasil penjuriannya belum diumumkan ya...?

----------


## ipaul888

belum om, kita tunggu hasilnya

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Selamat kepada Para Pemenang:
*
Juara 1: No. 11 - 57cm

Juara 2: No. 17 - 58cm 

Juara 3: No. 25 - 61cm*

----------


## hero

Selamat utk semua pemenang...

----------

